# Official ROH Glory By Honor IX Discussion Thread



## Klebold

To my knowledge the card is;

Davey Richards vs Tyler Black for the ROH World Title
WGTT v The Kings Of Wrestling (titles on the line?)

... anything else confirmed yet? Thanks.


----------



## Mark.

Davey vs Tyler isn't confirmed, nor is there any speculation of it happening. You're probably thinking of the upcoming Charlotte show.


----------



## SHIRLEY

I'm 99.9% certain it won't be Davey-Tyler (at least not one-on-one).

I'm fairly sure Steen vs. Generico _will_ be on the card though.


----------



## erikstans07

Well you can look on the website for the card. Looks like only WGTT/Kings is the only one confirmed and yes, its for the tag titles.


----------



## jpchicago23

I hope that tag match main events the show. They have the possibility to blow the roof off the place if it's anything like i'm hoping it will be. A Haas Hero exchange sounds really appealing.


----------



## SuperDuperSonic

If we don't see a spot of Benjamin doing a springboard and Claudio uppercutting him in the air, I will determine the match to be a fail.


----------



## FlyinStyles

The Tag Match is enough to buy the show, it should main event. I'm assuming the title match is gonna be some kind of four way with Davey, Daniels, Tyler, and Roddy


----------



## lewieG

As I said in another thread, I'm still hoping for Davey vs Daniels and Black/Strong/Steen/Generico in an elimination match for the title.


----------



## joedan

The Only Match confirmed so far would be the Worlds Greatest Tag Team taking on Kings of Wrestling. The Likely main event will be anothe Roderick Strong/Tyler Black championship showdown as that is what is being reported on several websites.

If I had to wager a guess on the final card it would probably look like this.

ROH World Championship
Tyler Black vs. Roderick Strong

Fight Without Honor
Kevin Steen vs. El Generico

Kings Of Wrestling vs. The Worlds Greatest Tag Team

Pick 6 Challenge Match
Christopher Daniels vs. Davey Richards

6-Man War No DQ
Delirious & The Briscoes vs. The All Night Express & Austin Aries

Necro Butcher & Eric Stevens vs. Grizzly Redwood & Rasche Brown

ROH Television Championship
Tyson Dux vs. Eddie Edwards

Four Corner Survival
Colt Cabanna vs. Kenny Omega vs. Steve Corino vs. Joey Ryan

But thats just a best guess and again nothing is certain other than the Kings/WGTT tag match.


----------



## SLIW-StAr

After yesterdays news... looks like a title change is coming and it might be coming at GbH!? Strong or Richards, I really don´t care because both of them just deserved that belt!


----------



## joedan

Definitely Strong. Like I said its being reported that he has the shot at GBH and he is WAY overdue for a title run.


----------



## SHIRLEY

joedan said:


> The Only Match confirmed so far would be the Worlds Greatest Tag Team taking on Kings of Wrestling. The Likely main event will be anothe Roderick Strong/Tyler Black championship showdown as that is what is being reported on several websites.
> 
> If I had to wager a guess on the final card it would probably look like this.
> 
> ROH World Championship
> Tyler Black vs. Roderick Strong
> 
> Fight Without Honor
> Kevin Steen vs. El Generico
> 
> Kings Of Wrestling vs. The Worlds Greatest Tag Team
> 
> Pick 6 Challenge Match
> Christopher Daniels vs. Davey Richards
> 
> 6-Man War No DQ
> Delirious & The Briscoes vs. The All Night Express & Austin Aries
> 
> Necro Butcher & Eric Stevens vs. Grizzly Redwood & Rasche Brown
> 
> ROH Television Championship
> Tyson Dux vs. Eddie Edwards
> 
> Four Corner Survival
> Colt Cabanna vs. Kenny Omega vs. Steve Corino vs. Joey Ryan
> 
> But thats just a best guess and again nothing is certain other than the Kings/WGTT tag match.


The TV title won't be on the line. It may be a 10mins Hunt match though. Good shout.

Other than that I personally don't think Tyler and Roderick are capable of main eventing a card that stacked. The looming title change might be enough to keep people interested though. I'd personally consider switching off,and watching the main event a couple of days later, if that was the card, but that's just my attitude towards both of those guys.


----------



## joedan

Shirley Crabtree said:


> The TV title won't be on the line. It may be a 10mins Hunt match though. Good shout.
> 
> Other than that I personally don't think Tyler and Roderick are capable of main eventing a card that stacked. The looming title change might be enough to keep people interested though. I'd personally consider switching off,and watching the main event a couple of days later, if that was the card, but that's just my attitude towards both of those guys.


The TV Title may indeed be on the line. Tyson Dux and Eddie Edwards already had a 10 minute hunt at Buffalo Stampede which Dux failed to beat. Of course we all know that he beat Edwards the following nigth at DBD VIII. 

It is not uncommon for TV titles to be defended on pay-per-views and I would not be suprised to see Dux get another try in the 10-Minute hunt between now and the show with him suceeding.

As for the main event. I partially agree. While I believe Strong and Black are capable of having a tremendous match regardless of an impending switch, it would be hard for them to top such a loaded show.

Regardless of how that turns out though, it appears to be the direction their taking according to sources (i found this news on WNZ and pwpix)


----------



## ViolenceIsGolden

ROH World Championship
Tyler Black(C) vs. Roderick Strong vs. Davey Richards

Tyler Black loses first within the 20 minute mark of the match leading to a one on one between Roderick Strong and Davey. That way knowing the title was changing hands going into the ppv at least you've got a one on one match for another 15 minutes and guaranteed a new champion. This is the best way to go if Black is really leaving which is pretty much confirmed that he is.

Fight Without Honor
Kevin Steen vs. El Generico

I say Steen should win again here to continue the feud but Generico should move on to feuding with Corino or somebody else after this.

Kings of Wrestling vs. The Worlds Greatest Tag Team

Kings of Wrestling win this one leading to Ladder War III at the following ROH ppv.

All Night Express vs. The Briscoe Brothers

Pick 6 Challenge 4 Corner Survival Match
Colt Cabana vs. Kenny Omega vs. Christopher Daniels vs. Steve Corino

ROH Television Title
Eddie Edwards(C) vs. Austin Aries


----------



## Clique

ViolenceIsGolden said:


> ROH World Championship
> Tyler Black(C) vs. Roderick Strong vs. Davey Richards
> 
> Tyler Black loses first within the 20 minute mark of the match leading to a one on one between Roderick Strong and Davey. That way knowing the title was changing hands going into the ppv at least you've got a one on one match for another 15 minutes and guaranteed a new champion. This is the best way to go if Black is really leaving which is pretty much confirmed that he is.


I like this idea. It reminds me of Taz's departure from ECW. The only issue is a lot of people want Daniels v. Richards for this show but we'll see.


----------



## ViolenceIsGolden

The Clique said:


> I like this idea. It reminds me of Taz's departure from ECW. The only issue is a lot of people want Daniels v. Richards for this show but we'll see.


Hey thanks, and yeah I was thinking it would be like Taz vs. Tanaka vs. Awesome as well. I just didn't say it in my post.

Well Daniels vs. Richards would be good but it would probably be better than the main event between Strong and Black. If it is Black vs. Strong then we know going in that Strong will be champion weeks prior to the ppv and it will be spoiled in no time at all that he's officially going to WWE and it's not just speculation anymore.

That's why I don't like where they could be going with Black saying he's holding onto the title forever so get used to it. I'm not buying that he's staying one bit.

Hey or what about if they do a 4 man tournament. Have Black have to defend it against Roderick Strong and have him lose the title. Then we get to see a good 20-30 minute match between Daniels and Davey Richards. Then the ppv ends with Richards vs. Strong with Strong retaining the title or having the shortest title reign in ROH history.


----------



## Thumbinthebum

superdupersonic said:


> If we don't see a spot of Benjamin doing a springboard and Claudio uppercutting him in the air, I will determine the match to be a fail.


I'd rather see him springboard into a Hero loaded elbow but horses for courses


----------



## Total-KO

It should be Cabana vs. Black for the strap in my opinion. The ROH faithful tend to boo whoever is World champion (disrespectful in my opinion), which would be downright retarded if Cabana was Champion. IIRC, Gibson was the last ROH champion not to be booed by the majority of their fans, but Cabana as champion would bring FUN back into the ROH product instead of one hour time limit draw after one hour time limit draw. I agree, the wrestling product needs to come first, but there's a fine line between attractive wrestling and trying to illegitimately bore people. 

Cabana is the most over wrestler, one of the few babyfaces, been there since 2003 AND he can put on GREAT MATCH after GREAT MATCH. One year of Cabana as World Champion would do ROH the world of good in my estimation. The guy has the charisma of the Rock, the fun of Kikutaro and the ability to draw fans. Cabana will even GROW as an ROH champion, with the last guys gaining in overness being McGuinness and Danielson.

Here's the scenario: Black is starting to get over with fans but turns on the ROH crowd because he doesn't feel he's getting the respect he deserves. Enter Cabana.


----------



## SHIRLEY

The Clique said:


> I like this idea. It reminds me of Taz's departure from ECW. The only issue is a lot of people want Daniels v. Richards for this show but we'll see.


I've been saying it should be Tyler-Daniels-Richards since day one. An early elimination of Tyler would leave us with an epic Daniels vs. Davey stare down scenario.

Tyler could come back out at the end and reluctantly hand over the belt. Then get his curtain call.

That would please me, if no-one else.


----------



## KingCrash

Total-KO said:


> It should be Cabana vs. Black for the strap in my opinion. The ROH faithful tend to boo whoever is World champion (disrespectful in my opinion), which would be downright retarded if Cabana was Champion. IIRC, Gibson was the last ROH champion not to be booed by the majority of their fans, but Cabana as champion would bring FUN back into the ROH product instead of one hour time limit draw after one hour time limit draw. I agree, the wrestling product needs to come first, but there's a fine line between attractive wrestling and trying to illegitimately bore people.
> 
> Cabana is the most over wrestler, one of the few babyfaces, been there since 2003 AND he can put on GREAT MATCH after GREAT MATCH. One year of Cabana as World Champion would do ROH the world of good in my estimation. The guy has the charisma of the Rock, the fun of Kikutaro and the ability to draw fans. Cabana will even GROW as an ROH champion, with the last guys gaining in overness being McGuinness and Danielson.
> 
> Here's the scenario: Black is starting to get over with fans but turns on the ROH crowd because he doesn't feel he's getting the respect he deserves. Enter Cabana.


Cabana honestly is missing something from his first run that he's only starting to get back now in the Steen/Generico feud. Plus he's Generico's second so if one of the two were to get a shot, it'd be Cabana. And if people are going to boo whomever is champ, then you might as well put it on Steen since he's been the hottest heel in the longest feud in ROH right now. Also I don't know if ROH fans would accept Cabana as world champ. TV champ, definately.


----------



## Meteora2004

http://www.rohwrestling.com/news/the-chains-of-fate/

TY ROH ILY <3


----------



## KingKicks

Meteora2004 said:


> http://www.rohwrestling.com/news/the-chains-of-fate/
> 
> TY ROH ILY <3


YOU FUCK. I was literally a second away from posting it. :lmao

Should be a sick match.


----------



## jawbreaker

Black vs. Strong vs. Richards vs. Daniels seems kinda likely to me.


----------



## seancarleton77

Who is the best tag team in the world? I have a feeling we're going to find out. 

The chain match sounds old school and violent and brilliant.

Another straight up solo Black vs. Strong match does nothing for me, bring on a 4 Way Elimination match with Davey and Daniels thrown into the mix or throw in a 2 out of 3 falls stip to Tyler and Roddy and give us Davey vs. Daniels.


----------



## antoniomare007

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2Cuu2JuMzm4&playnext=1&videos=o8H6XjYLrgs&feature=sub

i'm sold


----------



## FITZ

The chain match should be fantastic. I'm hoping/guessing that they have Cabana and Corino take themselves out of the match near the end and give us that big confrontation between Steen and Generico. 

The fact that the 2 matches announced should be great and we still don't know what's going to happen with the ROH Title match has this looking like a great show.


----------



## Emperor DC

So, chain match leading to one final match when things come full circle and Steen/Generico meet at Final Battle one last time, probably on iPPV? I likey.


----------



## KingKicks

Just ordered it


----------



## S-Mac

After watching that hype video i am sold on it cant wait for the Chain match and the KOW / Haas & benjamin tag match.


----------



## DHwinchell

I hope Davey takes the title. Tyler is really starting to piss me off. And I hope they put KOW over Haas/Benjamin, because god knows that match will be great.


----------



## Thumbinthebum

DHwinchell said:


> I hope Davey takes the title. Tyler is really starting to piss me off. And I hope they put KOW over Haas/Benjamin, because god knows that match will be great.


I can't see WGTT being signed with ROH long term so it's a given that KOW will retain, probably due the Briscoes again. Not that I mind since the match ought to be great either way. With the rumours that Tyler is going to WWE I thinks it safe to assume he'll be dropping the belt soon.


----------



## seancarleton77

I almost hope Tyler Black leaves ROH as Champion to stick it to the people who have baseless hate for his wrestling, he is still out working about 90 percent of ROH wrestlers right now, give him a goddamn break.


----------



## Thumbinthebum

seancarleton77 said:


> I almost hope Tyler Black leaves ROH as Champion to stick it to the people who have baseless hate for his wrestling, he is still out working about 90 percent of ROH wrestlers right now, give him a goddamn break.


Hey, I still like Tyler, I just haven't enjoyed his title reign. That's not just because of him, his major feud since winning has been with Roddy and I've hated every single second of that, it's change-the-channel annoying when he starts whinging about being lied to and screwed over. The build up to the Davey match was ok but the damage was done by then.


----------



## seancarleton77

Is it strange that I like Black more than Roddy, Roddy does seem to make feuds boring.


----------



## SHIRLEY

Meteora2004 said:


> http://www.rohwrestling.com/news/the-chains-of-fate/
> 
> TY ROH ILY <3


Urgh! ROH is boring, chain wrestling doesn't draw. OH! A FUCKING ACTUAL CHAIN!!!!



Emperor DC said:


> So, chain match leading to one final match when things come full circle and Steen/Generico meet at Final Battle one last time, probably on iPPV? I likey.


In a Loser Must Retire match that plays off Steen's original promo?

-

Oh well that hype video was excellent. Thanks ROH, I needed that Hug of Honor to sooth the pain of trying to watch and review 'Softcore Injustice' last night.


----------



## Total-KO

KingCrash said:


> Cabana honestly is missing something from his first run that he's only starting to get back now in the Steen/Generico feud. Plus he's Generico's second so if one of the two were to get a shot, it'd be Cabana. And if people are going to boo whomever is champ, then you might as well put it on Steen since he's been the hottest heel in the longest feud in ROH right now. Also I don't know if ROH fans would accept Cabana as world champ. TV champ, definately.



What I meant was that people boo the Champ, regardless of affiliation. Black should be a face champion, like Lynn was. So, if ROH are trying to put a legitimate face as champion, Cabana would be best fitted in my opinion.

Also, ROH fans aren't exactly the best barometer in seeing who is an acceptable champion. They all have different opinions and they'll all watch ROH regardless of how bad they think it is. I'd argue that most champions, regardless of promotion, haven't been accepted by the masses of fans who watch a particular promotion, regardless of who is champ. My only decision for nominating Cabana is just by logic. I couldn't reasonably think of anyone else in that locker room who could follow Black as ROH champ.


----------



## Emperor DC

Shirley Crabtree said:


> Urgh! ROH is boring, chain wrestling doesn't draw. OH! A FUCKING ACTUAL CHAIN!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> In a Loser Must Retire match that plays off Steen's original promo?
> 
> -
> 
> Oh well that hype video was excellent. Thanks ROH, I needed that Hug of Honor to sooth the pain of trying to watch and review 'Softcore Injustice' last night.


Yeah, could be. Not sure ROH would want the hassle of having to get around that, unless they have Steen win and bring Generico back under a different mask/attire, which would actually be awesome as Generico would be at a bit of a loss after this. Whilst I see Steen moving on up, I don't know, nor really care what Generico would do. Maybe a continuing team with Cabana, a Cabana heel turn on Generico feeling he's been used, etc? Meh, just throwing ideas out there.


----------



## FlyinStyles

The Chain match is going to fucking own. The No DQ match from HDNet was probably the best match I've seen on that show since I've started watching. I can not wait for this. I was hoping for Steen and Generico one-on-one but I guess that match will happen at Final Battle (Match without Honor?) This is card is looking amazing so far. I'll be interested to see if the Chain will be considered the third main event or if ROH will do Davey vs. Daniels seperate from the title match or do the Four way.

Personally I'd like to see the four way because I think Daniels and Davey would be better as champs then Rodrick but that's just me


----------



## joedan

The Chain match looks sweet.

So any thoughts on the rest of the card?

I'm still going qith Dux/Edwards in some kind of match (even if not for the title like I think it will be), The Embassy (Necro and Stevens) vs. Redwood & Brown, and Daniels/Richards as part of the card.

I do believe it's possible that Daniels, and Richards might get thrown into the main evnt to make it a four way, but ROH knows that everyone wants to see those two one on one. If the main event becomes a multi man match I see it being a triple threat with Black, Strong, and Someone no one is expecting. Maybe Aries, Omega, or a returning Danielson?

At this point I don't really care because the show already looks great.


----------



## joedan

actually I take back Aries because I blanked out and forgot they already had that three way at Big Bang. I would definitely go with the big suprise and have Danielson come back. But thats probably a pipe dream. Oh well.


----------



## jawbreaker

Black vs. Strong vs. Richards vs. Daniels with Strong winning, then Davey vs. Daniels at FB, then Daniels vs. Strong at 9YA where Daniels finally wins the belt.


----------



## FITZ

Benjo™ said:


> Just ordered it


You should have just manned up and booked a flight to New York. 

And Eddie Edwards should defend the TV Title on the card. The show will be on iPPV so people will be able to see the match right away and it can easily fit the flow of the TV show. 

It's not Edwards could lose the title and everyone would have to wait for the DVD to be out to see him drop the title.


----------



## Thumbinthebum

TaylorFitz said:


> You should have just manned up and booked a flight to New York.
> 
> *And Eddie Edwards should defend the TV Title on the card. The show will be on iPPV so people will be able to see the match right away and it can easily fit the flow of the TV show.
> *
> It's not Edwards could lose the title and everyone would have to wait for the DVD to be out to see him drop the title.


Surely the whole point of a tv title is that it's only defended on tv. If they wanted a mid-card belt like the IC/US they could've created one but they didn't, they specifically chose to make it a tv title and they should keep it that way.


----------



## KingKicks

TaylorFitz said:


> You should have just manned up and booked a flight to New York.


Done it twice before (for GBH). I've done my part :side:


----------



## FITZ

peepoholic said:


> Surely the whole point of a tv title is that it's only defended on tv. If they wanted a mid-card belt like the IC/US they could've created one but they didn't, they specifically chose to make it a tv title and they should keep it that way.


 I think it's OK for them to defend the belt on iPPV, where they hope that most of their TV audience is watching. It would be pretty stupid for them to defend the title on other ROH shows that aren't on iPPV. 

I know WCW probably isn't the best example of a well run company but they defended their TV title on PPV. That is until they had Scott Hall throw the title in the garbage only to have Hacksaw find it in the trash on the other side of the country and start defending it himself...


----------



## KaijuFan

peepoholic said:


> Surely the whole point of a tv title is that it's only defended on tv. If they wanted a mid-card belt like the IC/US they could've created one but they didn't, they specifically chose to make it a tv title and they should keep it that way.


Implying WCW never had TV title matches on PPV


----------



## Thumbinthebum

KaijuFan said:


> Implying WCW never had TV title matches on PPV


I choose not to look at WCW as an example of the best way to run a wrestling company


----------



## KaijuFan

peepoholic said:


> I choose not to look at WCW as an example of the best way to run a wrestling company


Riiiight because Sting/Hogan wasn't epicly built.


----------



## SHIRLEY

KaijuFan said:


> Implying WCW never had TV title matches on PPV


Can we avoid using WCW as the booking handbook? 

TV titles existed before WCW existed. Figure that one out. Crazy, I know.

Making sure its TV-only and working an angle where Cornette forces Edwards to defend against everyone and their uncle (but Eddie won't die) is the way to go. Plus a time limit.

IMHO


----------



## Meteora2004

For anyone who hasn't read today's newswire, KOW vs. WGTT won't be for the tag titles, which definitely makes me more excited for the match.


----------



## The Instant Pop

I don't think they are doing a Fatal Four way for the title at GBH...if people read the newswire it said they were putting one together for Philly that would blow the previous four corner survivals out of the water.


----------



## joedan

The Instant Pop said:


> I don't think they are doing a Fatal Four way for the title at GBH...if people read the newswire it said they were putting one together for Philly that would blow the previous four corner survivals out of the water.


I agree. It's down to a single match or a triple threat. I would only do a triple threat if they can get Danielson to come in for the show. Because if Davey Richards AND Christopher Daniels aren't in the title match then they need to have a one on one match.


----------



## #1UndertakerFan

I already ordered this ppv its going to be another can't miss show from ROH now that Tyler Black is heading to WWE it will be interesting to see who he drops the belt to i want the Kevin Steen era how hasnt Steen gotten a title shot yet?


----------



## KingKicks

^ He received a title shot on the last Chicago show.


----------



## KaijuFan

And I think he had two or three against Nigel back in 08, and one against Morishima in 07.


----------



## Klebold

Hero, Steen, Richards - any of them would be a fantastic champion.


----------



## Platt

So Davey is in Japan for September so that rules him out of taking the belt guess it's going o Roddy.


----------



## smitlick

wait so no Davey for GBH 9?


----------



## Platt

Sure doesn't look like it.


----------



## lewieG

Well that sucks.


----------



## KingKicks

hmmm No Davey meses up my idea now. I was expecting Davey/Black/Strong/Daniels or Black/Strong and Davey/Daniels.

I guess Black/Strong/Daniels could happen, but I don't see them doing another triple threat to main event an iPPV so soon.


----------



## SuperDuperSonic

Okay, we NEED to get these matches fast if Davey is truly quitting:

Davey Richards vs. Christopher Daniels
Davey Richards vs. Katsuhiko Nakajima
American Wolves vs. Kings of Wrestling
American Wolves vs. Motor City Machine Guns


----------



## seabs

*Davey misses another huge show because of touring Japan? Carey and Pearce really need to get a grip on this issue. They've tied him down to a contract to stop him working for Gabe yet he still ends up missing 2 of their biggest shows of the year. Kinda gutted too because even though I'm not his biggest fan he was pretty key in forming a main event I'd look forward to, whether it be against Daniels or in a 4 way. Strong vs Black would be such a buzzkill and a 3 way wouldn't seem to fit. Be interesting to see what they come up with anyway.*


----------



## KingKicks

Until it happens, I still don't see Davey retiring.


----------



## Total-KO

Pfft, Cabana is gonna take the strap.


----------



## jawbreaker

Total-KO said:


> Pfft, Cabana is gonna take the strap.


Not at GBH he isn't.


----------



## seancarleton77

So Davey is getting squashed in 12 minutes and winning maybe 2 matches in a company that is doing good and doesn't need him as opposed to making a smaller company bigger by getting them buys, dickish.


----------



## FITZ

seancarleton77 said:


> So Davey is getting squashed in 12 minutes and winning maybe 2 matches in a company that is doing good and doesn't need him as opposed to making a smaller company bigger by getting them buys, dickish.


More like he needs to make money. 

I'm disappointed that he won't be at the show but I understand that you really can't pass up on a Japanese Tour over working a single indy show in the US.


----------



## joedan

TaylorFitz said:


> More like he needs to make money.
> 
> I'm disappointed that he won't be at the show but I understand that you really can't pass up on a Japanese Tour over working a single indy show in the US.


I agree completely.

This is a major hit to GBH though because it takes away one of their marquee matches in Daniels/Richards. And with Tyler Black signing with the WWE it takes the suspense out of whether he will win or lose.

I am sure ROH will find some way to recover and the two matches they have announced so far look stellar, but for now they have some major work to do.


----------



## SHIRLEY

ROH seriously need an official talent exchange agreement with a Japanese promotion. Whereby they help Davey (and others) to get bookings for <insert Japanese promotion here> but restrict them to suitable ones, for ROH, whilst also getting the use of Japanese talent at a workable time for both parties, particularly in the event that ROH guys are going to miss shows.

Wouldn't that benefit all involved?

I can't believe that Davey's off the show. That's dampened my spirits slightly.


----------



## KaijuFan

Damn, sad that Davey won't be there, was hoping to see him. 

I'm sure whatever the title match is though should be good.


----------



## geraldinhio

KaijuFan said:


> Damn, sad that Davey won't be there, was hoping to see him.
> 
> I'm sure whatever the title match is though should be good.


I honestly don't have a clue what roh will anounce as the title match.I can maybe see Tyler vs Roddy ,but this seems like a rather lackluster mainevent for an roh supershow.They might even do a 3 way dance and add Daniels to the mix.It's a shame Davey isn't gonna be at the show ,but this isn't gonna stop me looking foward to the event in anyway.I can see a definite title change regardless.


----------



## S-Mac

Sad Davey isnt going to be there havent got a clue what they will do as the title match for the show yet though.


----------



## antoniomare007

how do you guys know Davey is booked in Japan? I know New Japan has a tour in this dates but it's been confirmed that Davey is gonna be there?


----------



## Meteora2004

Kinda glad I'll be at the TV tapings next Saturday now if this is true; it really sucks that this is the second straight NYC show he'll be missing.


----------



## FlyinStyles

If Davey is out then I'd think the main event has to be Tyler vs. Roddy vs. Daniels, because really the only matches that made sense was the four way or Tyler vs. Roddy. Now I'm assuming it'll be a triple threat match and the result that makes sense would be Daniels winning so that Davey has to face him if he wants to be the Best.


----------



## Bubz

Aw man sucks that Davey isnt going to be there. I really hope they dont give us Tyler/Roddy again for like the 6th time or whatever it is they have faced each other. They have been good matches but all the same IMO.



> Now I'm assuming it'll be a triple threat match and the result that makes sense would be Daniels winning so that Davey has to face him if he wants to be the Best.


This would be awesome. Have daniels win it to then pass the torch to Davey at Final battle.


----------



## KingKicks

> As a result of Roderick Strong defeating Davey Richards in the main event of tonight’s episode of “ROH on HDNet”, ROH officials have determined that Roderick Strong will challenge ROH World Champion Tyler Black for the ROH World Title on September 11th in the main event of “Glory by Honor IX” in a rematch of their "Supercard of Honor V" classic.
> 
> Emanating from the Manhattan Center in New York City, tickets are still available for this landmark event and can be purchased be calling (215)781-2500 or emailing [email protected]. If you can’t be there in person, you can still catch all the action live courtesy of www.gofightlive.tv.
> 
> Add this ROH World Title match to the already announced Kings of Wrestling vs. Charlie Hass & Shelton Benjamin Dream Tag Match, as well as the Double Chain match between Colt Cabana/El Generico and Kevin Steen/Steve Corino, and “Glory by Honor IX” is already a must-see event.
> 
> Keep your eyes here for more details on "Glory by Honor IX" as they become available, and go to GoFightLive to pre-order this event if you can't be in attendance live.


Strong's finally taking the strap.


----------



## jawbreaker

Well this is a little underwhelming. Fucking NJPW.


----------



## KingCrash

Lukewarm on the match and having Strong as champ with Truth by his side.


----------



## FlyinStyles

Daniels needs to get added to that, honestly I find that to be a bit uninteresting especially with the rest of the card


----------



## will94

I don't care as long as the match is good and Roddy gets to take the strap. Been one of my favorites for years, been waiting for him to get a chance with the belt.


----------



## silver kyle

While I do normally care about match quality the most, I don't like it when the outcome of a match is way too predictable. Addding Daniels into the match would make it that much more unpredictable.


----------



## smitlick

silver kyle said:


> While I do normally care about match quality the most, I don't like it when the outcome of a match is way too predictable. Addding Daniels into the match would make it that much more unpredictable.


you do realise they didnt really have a choice on the predictability part.


----------



## antoniomare007

will94 said:


> I don't care as long as the match is good and Roddy gets to take the strap. Been one of my favorites for years, been waiting for him to get a chance with the belt.


co-sign

give Roddy a short "thank you" reing with a couple of great defenses and we are all happy


----------



## YourHero

smitlick said:


> you do realise they didnt really have a choice on the predictability part.


I'm sure he does, but adding Daniels to the match makes it unpredictable again.


----------



## xHartxLegacyx

Between this and Evolve, I have a chance on both but so far im leaning to Evolve.


----------



## lewieG

Ugh, part of me really wants Roddy as champ, but I really wanted him to win the belt as a face and then turn heel once he was champion. So I think I'll be pulling for Tyler to win, I'm very high on him at the moment, he's been on fire this year.


----------



## seancarleton77

I'm still hoping Black pulls it out unless Sweeney is taking Truth's spot, but it won't happen, on the bright side Strong will have excellent matches as Champion.


----------



## SuperDuperSonic

If it's his last weekend, I want Black vs. Cabana in Boston. Give us the dream match we're likely to never see again.


----------



## Emperor DC

GBHIX looks fucking amazing.

Black/Roddy, KoW/WGTT, Chain Match ...


----------



## seabs

*Shame if Roddy does win the belt it'll be as a heel with Truth and down more to circumstances than merit. *


----------



## KingKicks

I still see the Strong/Martini partnership being short-term.


----------



## Emperor DC

I'd not be terribly surprised to see Roddy get rid of Truth after a while of holding the belt with Daniels turning full heel - if he stays - and he and Roddy engaging in a full-blown rivalry with Roddy going back to the good-guy face. I think he deserves a run. There was a point, and you could argue still is, where he was/is putting on constant great matches in whatever contests he is involved in.


----------



## seancarleton77

Roddy has to win, unless Tyler goes full anti hero the crowd will rip him apart (not literally, those anti Black guys are pussies).


----------



## SHIRLEY

Not interested in Black vs. Roddy, I'm afraid. I watched their Supercard match in a second sitting, separate from the rest of the DVD.

What is interesting though, is that its a chance to see history made with a title change. I don't think that predictability is a bad thing in that sense, if people sense a change coming they'll pay to see it.

One way to spice it up a bit would be to announce that Tyler is off to WWE and Roddy is off to TNA. Which would mean that, effectively, you'd be promoting a WWE vs. TNA match. You could of course book someone, like Davey or a returner, to come through the crowd a la Mike Awesome and interject themselves, thus making it a three-way and have that guy rescue the ROH title or something...I dunno, I'm fantasising.

It would, in another scenario, actually be quite fun to see the epic heat if, for example, Truth screwed Roddy and aligned with Tyler for a short Summer of Punk like run.

Anyway if I'm fantasy booking it means that the match has already bored me, before its even started.


----------



## KaijuFan

After the initial wave of disappointment regarding Tyler/Roddy, I'm looking forward to it. Their match at Supercard was great and I'm sure this will be no worse, despite not being a new title defense.


----------



## seancarleton77

Even though I know it will be a really good if not great match and probably the best of the Black/Strong series this match does nothing for me, luckily for people like me there is a dream tag team match and an awesome chain match.


----------



## KingKicks

Wouldn't be surprised if Aries vs. Daniels ends up happening as well.


----------



## FITZ

Seabs said:


> *Shame if Roddy does win the belt it'll be as a heel with Truth and down more to circumstances than merit. *


He might be a heel but the crowd will be behind for the match so it will still be a very cool moment when he finally gets the win. 

I'm really looking forward to the match as I think it will be really really good and I can't wait to see the title change. 

If they add Daniels/Arie to the card I will be thrilled.


----------



## KingKicks




----------



## Legend

Damn, I was excited to see what they came up with for this show, and they haven't disappointed. I've spent two internetless weeks on holiday speculating with myself and I think I got it right. Looking forward to WGTT/KOW the most I think; always wanted to see what Haas & Benjamin could do without constraints. Here's hoping they add a good Daniels (vs. Aries?) match to make up for the lack of Davey and Omega.


----------



## joedan

I would love to see Aries/Daniels. It would be a great backup match to Davey/Daniels. If they go that route then either the Briscoes or the All Night Express should win the titles in ultimate endurance and then defend them against the other team.


----------



## SHIRLEY

It would be nice if they could get Davey to record a "Sorry I can't make it" message from Japan. Perhaps even with Omega. Maybe even footage of him training in the New Japan dojo.


----------



## -Mystery-

So Homicide got released from TNA and this event seems to be in his backyard. :hmm:


----------



## Emperor DC

'Cide plz.

I bet he'll return sometime, probably sooner rather than later.

It helps too. With Richards not knowing what he wants to do an with Black on his way out, Homicide will be a good addition to the roster.


----------



## Sephiroth

Does anyone else want to see Homicide (face) vs. Kevin Steen (heel)? 

Too bad Steen is already booked in a match or feud I could care less about.


----------



## FITZ

I'm not a huge fan of Homicide but the roster could really use him right now. I don't see why ROH wouldn't try to bring him on board full time. At the very least I would expect to see him at GBH.


----------



## Legend

If 'Cide does come back, I'd be amazed if he doesn't end up feuding with Steen, especially with the latter's current relationship with Corino.


----------



## Sephiroth

If a feud with Steen reignites anything with Corino, then fuck off ROH. Homicide should not go back to ROH then.


----------



## jawbreaker

There are so many little things they could play off of for a Homicide/Steen feud. The involvement of Corino and Cabana would be two, plus my memory might be a little off, but didn't Homicide say he and Hernandez would beat "whoever the tag champs are" when he returned in 08? The one thing I don't want is another Homicide/Corino match. That feud ended in 2003 and while they should never get along, any more matches would be unnecessary.

I also hope that if Homicide comes to ROH he brings J-Train back with him because Homicide without Smokes just wouldn't be right.


----------



## seabs

*I'd be amazed if he didn't show up. Daniels vs Cide is a possibility I guess. I'd love to see him go into a blood feud with Steen and Corino after Final Battle. We just need Joe to get the hell out of there now.*


----------



## SHIRLEY

Shirley Crabtree said:


> One way to spice it up a bit would be to announce that Tyler is off to WWE and Roddy is off to TNA. Which would mean that, effectively, you'd be promoting a WWE vs. TNA match.* You could, of course, book someone, like Davey or a returner, to come through the crowd a la Mike Awesome and interject themselves, thus making it a three-way and have that guy rescue the ROH title or something...I dunno, I'm fantasising.*


:hmm::hmm::hmm:


----------



## KingCrash

> There are so many little things they could play off of for a Homicide/Steen feud. The involvement of Corino and Cabana would be two, plus my memory might be a little off, but didn't Homicide say he and Hernandez would beat "whoever the tag champs are" when he returned in 08? The one thing I don't want is another Homicide/Corino match. That feud ended in 2003 and while they should never get along, any more matches would be unnecessary.


I think they were going to have a tag title match at some point, but that got scrapped when Gabe was fired. He's got to do something at GBH. I think he's been backstage at all the other NYC shows since 09 so they might as well use him now that they can. I would like to see a Steen vs. Homicide feud, but I think if he's in more then a couple times Homicide will immediately be in the world title picture.


----------



## -Mystery-

Might as well just do another DBD III. Black wins, turns heel, says he's leaving with the belt. Homicide returns, Cop Killa, then takes the belt (not wins just takes it).

Then start a long winded World Title tournament that ends at Final Battle.


----------



## SHIRLEY

-Mystery- said:


> Might as well just do another DBD III. Black wins, turns heel, says he's leaving with the belt. Homicide returns, Cop Killa, then takes the belt (*not wins just takes it*).
> 
> Then start a long winded World Title tournament that ends at Final Battle.


I was thinking the exact same thing. He could just kill Black. Then would Black would still have put someone over on the way out. Homicide could make himself out to be the rightful champ.


----------



## sayne

Shirley Crabtree said:


> I was thinking the exact same thing. He could just kill Black. Then would Black would still have put someone over on the way out. Homicide could make himself out to be the rightful champ.


Wouldnt that make the title effectively "vacant" which is the same thing you were slating TNA for doing?


----------



## SHIRLEY

sayne said:


> Wouldnt that make the title effectively "vacant" which is the same thing you were slating TNA for doing?


Yes but I'm in full-on "Put all the belts on Homicide because I'm marking" mode.


----------



## S-Mac

I think they should just give the belt to Cide for the time being.


----------



## -Mystery-

sayne said:


> Wouldnt that make the title effectively "vacant" which is the same thing you were slating TNA for doing?


There's a huge difference between a mainstream wrestling company with aspiration of competing with Vince and vacating their World Title 8 weeks before their biggest show of the year and ROH vacating their World Title.


----------



## SHIRLEY

There are a few subtle differences.

First of all, Tyler is leaving for WWE. Van Dam isn't.

Secondly, having Homicide walking around with the belt would, both, further his character and keep focus on the belt.

Thirdly, the fact that the ROH belt has been protected so well means that ROH always has a trump card up their sleeve. If they do choose to vacate it for the first time, at any point in the next few years, they could make a _huge_ fuss about it. It could be a major angle. TNA, however, vacate and rename belts every 3 weeks.

Fourthly, TNA is a serious thought-provoking TV show (similar to 'Lost'). Whereas ROH is a backyard vanity project that makes no money and is run purely for fun.


Anyway, IMO it shouldn't be vacated. I was just throwing one of many fun scenarios at the wall for the hell of it.


----------



## Panzer

Can't wait to see Shelton and Haas back together. And it's against KOW. Should be really good.


----------



## joedan

First no Richards and now no Omega either!?

Thats a real blow to the ppv and with Black leaving ROH needs to work really hard to make this a memorable show.

Now that Homicide is gone from TNA I think ROH should do everything they can to book him for the show. If it was my call I would have Daniels make an open challenge.

Have Daniels say that since Davey ran for Japan again he has no competition in New York, so he will put his Pick Six spot on the line against any wrestler in the world.

Enter Homicide. 

They can have a great match with Homicide losing. However Homicide can still have some sort of confrontation with either Steen/Corino, or the winner of the main event so that he will have a storyline going forward.


----------



## Emperor DC

Omega's not a surprise, you can't rely on him, it's why he's not heavily involved with the product and only competes in special attraction matches.


----------



## FITZ

Emperor DC said:


> Omega's not a surprise, you can't rely on him, it's why he's not heavily involved with the product and only competes in special attraction matches.


I find it more of a surprise when Omega actually wrestles on an indy show in the US. I like the guy a lot but it seems he just spends most of his time in Japan. Can't blame him at all for it but it really makes it a lot tougher for him to do very much in ROH and PWG. I'm still surprised that PWG put their title on him.


----------



## Emperor DC

Yeah, I love Omega and it's fair enough he wants to be in Japan more than here. It's a shame really, but it's known that most guys can improve whilst in Japan and the right sorrundings.

Just look at Bernard. Became a total beast after a couple of years, so much so that he outworked and looked better than Angle a couple of years ago.


----------



## jawbreaker

TaylorFitz said:


> I find it more of a surprise when Omega actually wrestles on an indy show in the US. I like the guy a lot but it seems he just spends most of his time in Japan. Can't blame him at all for it but it really makes it a lot tougher for him to do very much in ROH and PWG. I'm still surprised that PWG put their title on him.


I would not be surprised if the original plan was to put it on Davey, and then when he wasn't there they booked the first night of BOLA and then put the belt on the guy who was the most over with the assumption that he'd drop it to Davey at the first possible opportunity.


----------



## kwjr86

I really wish they'd fly Davey in for the show. I mean they used to fly guys in all the time from Japan. Do some negaotiating ROH get Davey in.


----------



## Emperor DC

I <3 these old school posters.


----------



## S-Mac

Loving the old school theme on the poster


----------



## kwjr86

Awesome poster.


----------



## adri17

This old-school poster kicks ass!


----------



## McQueen

I like those posters but more or larger pictures would be nice but not a bad effort.


----------



## jimboystar24

I have a couple of questions. Is the poster legit? Because I just went on the ROH website and check the NYC show and Tyler vs Strong is not listed at all. Maybe it was announced at the HD Net tapings. I don't know. I didn't catch it. Maybe someone can clarify for me. 

Any idea if the finals of the "Tag Wars" series is supposed to be part of the NYC card? 

I have balcony seats, the first time I have done balcony. it was a bit more, I figured the floor would be more. Anyone do both (at different events obviously) and which do you prefer? 

Looking forward to this awesome card.


----------



## SuperDuperSonic

It was announced on the site last week.


----------



## smitlick

the Tag Wars finish in Charlotte on the 28th of August.


----------



## Zombiekid29

With a poster like that you can tell Jim Cornette's running things...


----------



## Meteora2004

jimboystar24 said:


> I have balcony seats, the first time I have done balcony. it was a bit more, I figured the floor would be more. Anyone do both (at different events obviously) and which do you prefer?


I've sat in both parts of the Grand Ballroom, and while almost every seat on the floor is a good one, the balcony is half-awesome and half-not-so-awesome. If your seats are in 103 (across from the entrance ramp) then you should have a great view, and a good chunk of 102 (across from the stage) has good seats too. If you're in certain seats in 102 or in 101, though, part of your view will be obstructed. In 101, since you're above the entrance ramp you won't really see someone coming out until they're a couple feet from the ring. In 102 there are some horrible seats where you'll either be stuck behind a light pole or sitting with your feet behind or next to a camera cables, which can get a little uncomfortable, especially if they're covered by a milk crate.

EDIT: This post, my 420th, is dedicated to KaijuFan.


----------



## KingKicks

Meteora2004 said:


> I've sat in both parts of the Grand Ballroom, and while almost every seat on the floor is a good one, the balcony is half-awesome and half-not-so-awesome. If your seats are in 103 (across from the entrance ramp) then you should have a great view, and a good chunk of 102 (across from the stage) has good seats too. *If you're in certain seats in 102 or in 101, though, part of your view will be obstructed. In 101, since you're above the entrance ramp you won't really see someone coming out until they're a couple feet from the ring.* In 102 there are some horrible seats where you'll either be stuck behind a light pole or sitting with your feet behind or next to a camera cables, which can get a little uncomfortable, especially if they're covered by a milk crate.
> 
> EDIT: This post, my 420th, is dedicated to KaijuFan.


That's what it was like for me at Respect Is Earned. I remember when Danielson came out, everyone was going crazy and I couldn't even bloody see him.


----------



## ChrisisAwesome

For anyone that wants a general idea of where they may be if they don't know


----------



## brandeito

its official black vs strong is NO DISQUALIFICATION


----------



## erikstans07

brandeito said:


> its official black vs strong is NO DISQUALIFICATION


That's really hit-or-miss. A few spots involving a chair or something would be good, but I really hope it doesn't turn into the typical ROH No DQ match where they fight through the crowd for 5-10 minutes.


----------



## KingCrash

I don't think it will, especially with Steenorino vs. Cabana/Generico and how violent that's going to be. It just allows for a little more action and maybe Truth interfering to get the win for Roddy. It certainly won't turn into a ROH Butcher style brawl with those two.


----------



## Meteora2004

erikstans07 said:


> That's really hit-or-miss. A few spots involving a chair or something would be good, but I really hope it doesn't turn into the typical ROH No DQ match where they fight through the crowd for 5-10 minutes.


I must be having deja vu, because I'm pretty sure someone said almost the exact same thing a few months ago. As I said then, no DQ matches in NYC pretty much NEVER go into the crowd, mainly because it'd be nearly impossible for the cameramen to follow the action, due to the layout of the Manhattan Center.

I really hope we get a newswire this week with at least one more match announcement, and some more talent announcements would be nice as well.


----------



## erikstans07

Meteora2004 said:


> I must be having deja vu, because I'm pretty sure someone said almost the exact same thing a few months ago. As I said then, no DQ matches in NYC pretty much NEVER go into the crowd, mainly because it'd be nearly impossible for the cameramen to follow the action, due to the layout of the Manhattan Center.
> 
> I really hope we get a newswire this week with at least one more match announcement, and some more talent announcements would be nice as well.


That makes sense, didn't think of that.


----------



## jimboystar24

Thanks everyone. You were very helpful. unfortunately I'm in 101 so that means I'll question why everyone is going crazy if someone unexpected comes out. But the card should be awesome nonetheless.


----------



## SHIRLEY

Word on the street, according to a source (some guy called Cary), is that the official for the world title match will be one Mr. Terrence Funk.

Thoughts?


----------



## McQueen

I hope he wins the title if thats legit.


----------



## antoniomare007

Tyler wins then the Funker goes crazy on his ass, beats him up leaving Tyler a bloody mess.


----------



## S-Mac

antoniomare007 said:


> Tyler wins then the Funker goes crazy on his ass, beats him up leaving Tyler a bloody mess.


That would be awesome to see Funk going crazy on Tyler.


----------



## SHIRLEY

McQueen said:


> I hope he wins the title if thats legit.


That was my initial thought.

What's the chances of Funker branding someone? How will Corino and Steen respond to this? Can Funk even kneel down to count a pin and get back up again?

So many questions.


----------



## Beatles123

wait, im confused, what does Funk have to do with the match? why add him?

If this was TNA i could understand them adding him for no reason and people bitching. But why is it he's added to the card and people seem happy? Funk is older than half the legends TNA fans usually want off their TV. LOL XD


----------



## KaijuFan

Beatles123 said:


> wait, im confused, what does Funk have to do with the match? why add him?
> 
> If this was TNA i could understand them adding him for no reason and people bitching. But why is it he's added to the card and people seem happy? Funk is older than half the legends TNA fans usually want off their TV. LOL XD


He's doing an autograph signing so I guess Cary thought it'd be a good idea to add him to the show in some capacity.


----------



## Emperor DC

I don't mind it too much to be honest.

It was teased at during the Black/Cornette/Roddy/Truth promo on HDNet this week. Truth asked for a referee chosen by himself and Roddy and Cornette said ROH would pick the offical. 

I never picked up on it as more than a mere mention before, but now, it makes sense.


----------



## Meteora2004

I want Necro to run in now just so he and Funk can trade punches.


----------



## SHIRLEY

Beatles123 said:


> wait, im confused, what does Funk have to do with the match? why add him?
> 
> If this was TNA i could understand them adding him for no reason and people bitching. But why is it he's added to the card and people seem happy? Funk is older than half the legends TNA fans usually want off their TV. LOL XD


There's one rule for Terry Funk and one rule for everyone else. He definitely fits the stip and is over in NYC too.

You're right in thinking that this is all getting a bit TNA-tastic though but I can't complain because I was one of the most vocal critics of the blandness of Tyler vs. Roddy.

The general buzz on the ROH boards is that this match is going to have buckets of blood, 4 ref bumps and run-ins from everyone in ROH history so, in that sense, all bets are off now.

It'll probably be a nice way to kick off the Era of Insanity. As long as it doesn't happen in every match on the card it won't be Russoville. Its definitely getting more unpredictable as it gets closer.


----------



## antoniomare007

Ring of Honor owner Cary Silkin joined The Wheelhouse (www.wheelhouseradio.com) on Thursday August 26th to promote the upcoming Glory By Honor IX IPPV live in New York City's Manhattan Center on September the 11th on GoFightLive.tv.

-On Homicide possibly returning to ROH:

"Sure there's a possibility. He can't participate; he has a clause where he can't compete till sometime until the middle of September but we would love to have Homicide back in ROH, he has rich history in Ring of Honor and I hope we can do something with him down the road."


----------



## KingCrash

Confirmed on HDNet tonight Funk will be involved with the world title match but will be the special ringside enforcer instead of the special referee.


----------



## McQueen

I hope I get to see Funk yell "You son of a bitch" throw some wild punches at somebody and then throw a chair in some random direction because he doesn't give a fuck that actually sails out into the crowd and cracks Green Lantern Fans skull if he is there.


----------



## seancarleton77

Good to hear about the Funker's involvement in the main event, now all we need is an under card.


----------



## FITZ

McQueen said:


> I hope I get to see Funk yell "You son of a bitch" throw some wild punches at somebody and then throw a chair in some random direction because he doesn't give a fuck that actually sails out into the crowd and cracks Green Lantern Fans skull if he is there.


That would be pretty fantastic. I'm most likely sitting in the same section as him (across from the hard cam of course!) and his severed head landing in my lap would be pretty cool. 

I thought the only people that hated him were the people that have been to shows with him. I never really notice him all that much when I'm watching on DVD. But the guy has been at virtually every indy show that I've ever been. I think I sat next to him once...



seancarleton77 said:


> Good to hear about the Funker's involvement in the main event, now all we need is an under card.


I really don't know why they haven't announced anything else. I mean the 3 matches announced already should be great but it just seems kind of weird that the show is less than 2 weeks away and there have only been 3 matches. They don't even have a full talent line up yet. 

But if they add Daniels/Aries I don't think I will really care at all what they do with the rest of the card.


----------



## jawbreaker

One of the greatest things I've ever seen was at about 13:30 of this video.


----------



## Jon Staley

GBH is _live_ on iPPV, right? It's not taped a couple of days before hand or anything?


----------



## SHIRLEY

The JPH said:


> GBH is _live_ on iPPV, right? It's not taped a couple of days before hand or anything?


All the iPPVs are absolutely live. The first run of ROH shows to ever be broadcast live, in fact.

The old ROH PPVs were taped months in advance, which was why they flopped.


----------



## SHIRLEY

Apologies for double posting but *Aries vs. Daniels* is now official.

http://www.rohwrestling.com/news/a-battle-of-the-best/


----------



## S-Mac

Awesome should be a great match.


----------



## Emperor DC

omfg.

If you are not ordering this event, YOU SUCK.

I can't fucking wait.


----------



## KingKicks

Was expecting it but now I'm seriously fucking excited.


----------



## McQueen

I actually intend to watch this live which ends a pretty good streak of my avoiding to watch ROH shows.


----------



## Meteora2004

Fucking AWESOME! I've been waiting for that match since Daniels returned.

Also, The Briscoes, ANE, Necro Butcher and Erick Stevens have been added to the talent list. I'm wondering when the match Shawn Daivari hinted at on Twitter will be announced; looking forward to seeing how the rest of the card is rounded out.


----------



## seancarleton77

This show is officially awesome, it's like a quadruple main event now.


----------



## SHIRLEY

Meteora2004 said:


> I'm wondering when the match Shawn Daivari hinted at


Flag match vs. Eddie Kingston please. Complete with Jim Duggan run-in.


----------



## seabs

*First Aries match I've been interested in in way too long.*


----------



## KaijuFan

So excited for this to be booked, can't wait to see it.


----------



## McQueen

Seabs said:


> *First Aries match I've been interested in in way too long.*


Blasphemy!


----------



## FITZ

Shirley Crabtree said:


> Flag match vs. Eddie Kingston please. Complete with Jim Duggan run-in.


That would probably be the greatest thing ever.

I don't think there is anything that ROH could do that would make me not loom forward to this show.


----------



## SKT T1 Blank

Lol no racial or anything but the irony of Daivari tweeting he's excited for 9/11 is to funny.

In other news, this show looks fucking kick ass, looking forward to Roddy taking the belt, Aries/Daniels, WGTT/KOW, ugh this card is just jizz worthy.


----------



## jawbreaker

McQueen said:


> Blasphemy!


Aries has done fuck all* since he lost the belt. Even before that he wasn't doing much really. I'd say I haven't been excited for an Aries match since Liger in January, or maybe even Richards last November.

*did that sound too British?


----------



## KingCrash

Replace fuck all with bollocks and then it sounds too British. Aries the promo guy has been great as usual but his feud with Delirious was just about the worst thing on the cards besides whatever Embassy clusterfuck they threw on. 

Figure they'll do ANE/Briscoes but have no clue what they'll do with Double E or The Embassy.


----------



## Sephiroth

Yeah, I was planning on ordering this ever since DbD8, but now I'm even happier.


----------



## kwjr86

Edwards defending vs. Daviari and ANE vs The Briscoes vs. The Embassy?


Anyone else noticing how short on talent these cards seem? 9/10 and 9/11?


----------



## seabs

*Edwards is likely to have some stupid 10 minute hunt against a nobody. I really enjoyed Briscoes/ANE at SCOH so I'll be glad if they add that too.*


----------



## kwjr86

Eddie cut a promo and it was in a newswire that he was done with the 10 minute hunt and wanted to prove he was a fighting champion.(turning face in a way) I'm thinkin he's definitly defending at the show. I'm kinda also intrigued who he fights the night before. Eddie, Strong, Aries and Stevens are left to be booked. Eddie against any of those three would be great.


----------



## smitlick

Seabs said:


> *Edwards is likely to have some stupid 10 minute hunt against a nobody. I really enjoyed Briscoes/ANE at SCOH so I'll be glad if they add that too.*


They've killed the 10 Minute Hunt thing i believe. It was killed off at the last tapings because Edwards was back to just defending the title.


----------



## SHIRLEY

Seabs said:


> *Edwards is likely to have some stupid 10 minute hunt against a nobody. I really enjoyed Briscoes/ANE at SCOH so I'll be glad if they add that too.*


As people mentioned, the 10 Minute Hunt has been knocked on the head and Edwards since defended the belt against both members of the ANX. I'm presuming that slightly foreshadows and ANX vs. Wolves match one day in the future.

It's interesting to note that many people criticised the booking of Edwards' TV run, under Pearce, for a lack of defences. When, in reality, he defended the belt no less often than the Kings of Wrestling had been defending theirs.


----------



## smitlick

Yeah but the Kings were in a feud with the Briscoes whereas Eddie was doing very little.


----------



## seancarleton77

The Kings have had many more important non Title matches than Edwards in 2010, and they've been booked more dominant than Eddie.


----------



## TheAce

Ultra excited for this show. ROH has been doing a good job with thier iPPVs (please, no Joe Dumbroski....please) and this will be Delerious' first chance to shake things up and make an impact as a booker. Should be interesting.


----------



## SHIRLEY

seancarleton77 said:


> The Kings have had many more important non Title matches than Edwards in 2010, and they've been booked more dominant than Eddie.


Its true but it shows its possible to divert attention away from the number of defences, by having the guys tell everybody they've beaten all the competition.


----------



## KingCrash

TheAce said:


> Ultra excited for this show. ROH has been doing a good job with thier iPPVs (please, no Joe Dumbroski....please) and this will be Delerious' first chance to shake things up and make an impact as a booker. Should be interesting.


Kevin Kelly should be back for the show, I think he had a problem getting into Canada and that's why he missed DBD.

And the difference between Edwards' and The Kings' reigns is that the tv title was made for HDNet. The Hunt was fine and all, but in the end a newer guy should have lasted the 10 min. or beaten Edwards for a title shot just to have the Hunt mean something other then Double E squashing guys.


----------



## Dug2356

It’s the weekend of The Embassy on 9/10 & 9/11 as Erick Stevens takes on Eddie Edwards in Plymouth for the ROH World TV Title and Shawn Daivari, if need be, will challenge for that belt on 9/11!


----------



## kwjr86

Very nice.


----------



## McQueen

Hmm the possiblilties of Daivari on 9/11 heeling it up seems like an obvious ploy to turn Eddie face.


----------



## SHIRLEY

fpalm

That is terrible booking. Keep it on TV FFS! It simultaneously defeats the object of the belt and the TV show.

It seems almost certain that Stevens will win it too because surely they won't waste Edwards on Daivari at GBHIX.


----------



## seabs

*Daivari in a title match on 9/11? Oh my. Glad that they packed in the 10 minute hunt then. The TV belt should have never been made anyway. It was always going to be a booking headache from the start.

Really hope Kevin Kelly makes it to this iPPV though. He was great on The Big Bang. Needless to say how pissed I'll be if Cornette gets his mouth on commenatry again.*


----------



## SHIRLEY

Seabs said:


> *Needless to say how pissed I'll be if Cornette gets his mouth on commenatry again.*


Cornette on commentary differentiates the world title match from the other matches and makes it feel special.

Whether you like him or not it makes perfect sense.


----------



## jawbreaker

Don't mind the belt being defended on PPV but the DVD show the night before?


----------



## geraldinhio

Shirley Crabtree said:


> Cornette on commentary differentiates the world title match from the other matches and makes it feel special.
> 
> Whether you like him or not it makes perfect sense.


I personally enjoyed his commentary for the Davey / Tyler Fight.

Davairi is gonna get major heat for obvious reasons ,if they let him cut a promo about 9/11 he could get unreal heat .


----------



## SHIRLEY

geraldinhio said:


> Davairi is gonna get major heat for obvious reasons ,if they let him cut a promo about 9/11 he could get unreal heat .


...and then have Adam Cole (or equivalent) wrestle him and get a fluke upset victory and you have a new star.

Edwards needs to be wrestling and beating someone like Jerry Lynn.


----------



## geraldinhio

Shirley Crabtree said:


> ...and then have Adam Cole (or equivalent) wrestle him and get a fluke upset victory and you have a new star.
> 
> Edwards needs to be wrestling and beating someone like Jerry Lynn.


This,i very doubt this is gonna happen though.

Edwards needs to start wrestling more credible oppenents if roh want the tv title to be taken serious.I'd personally would love to see roh bring in talent from another company to face Edwards and have him go over them just to make the title seem like it means something .Someone alomg the lines of Quackenbush ,Rocky Romero ,or Lynn like you said ,or even wrestle Omega.


----------



## joebro2000

I just read on this site an interesting take on how teh Tyler Black/Roderick strong match should be booked. Check out the link: http://thewrestlinglounge.com/2010/09/what-to-do-with-the-ring-of-honor-title/


----------



## KingCrash

McQueen said:


> Hmm the possiblilties of Daivari on 9/11 heeling it up seems like an obvious ploy to turn Eddie face.


That'll work for GBH, but Stevens/Edwards the night before won't have any heat at all. Honestly if any member of the Embassy win the title it probably hurts it more then helps with the way they've been booked since the faction's return.


----------



## Sephiroth

I can't believe you guys haven't said the obvious yet. Eddie Edwards vs....

Muhammad Hassan


----------



## Jon Undead

I would have preferred seeing Erick Stevens versus Eddie Edwards on Glory By Honor IX than Daivari. If he does cut a promo on the 9/11... I don't even think they'll let him to that xD. So what's your thoughts on Christopher Daniels and Austin Aries? I'm hoping Christopher Daniels wins and moves to challenging for the ROH title although I personally dislike the match-up. Had the Delirious versus Austin Aries match happened yet? If not then I think they should've had that at the iPPV instead but Daniels versus Austin is still gonna be incredible and hopefully Tyler has a great last match on ROH, he's always been my favorite wrestler on Ring of Honor.


----------



## FITZ

^^^ Delirious and Aries had a cage match at the TV tapings in late August.

I'm happy with Edwards/Divari being on the card. It should create a good atmosphere for the match becase everyone will hate Divari and NYC just loves Edwards. 

And Divari could get huge heat if he cuts a promo but I don't want to here him mention the attacks on 9/11 in NYC on 9/11, it would be absolutely tasteless. It's fine if he does his normal thing but mentioning 9/11 just for him to get heat is wrong.


----------



## seancarleton77

If ROH goes with Daivari bragging about 9/11 or saying the U.S. deserved it that will be low, WWE & TNA low, even lower because we expect a lot more out of Ring of Honor than we do out of The E and WCW 2.0.


----------



## KingCrash

Completely expect Daivari to reference it in a promo before the match, pretty much his shtick right now. At least The Embassy's theme music won't start with the sounds of a plane crashing.


----------



## jawbreaker

A brilliant promo for Daivari would be something where he talks about how horrible the 9/11 attacks were, but the worst part about it is that honest, hardworking Americans like him now get persecuted for their race, and then something about how he hates Americans.


----------



## FITZ

jawbreaker said:


> A brilliant promo for Daivari would be something where he talks about how horrible the 9/11 attacks were, but the worst part about it is that honest, hardworking Americans like him now get persecuted for their race, and then something about how he hates Americans.


I would be OK with something like, especially because it's true. I just don't want he say that American deserved or any praise for terrorists. I don't think he would go that far and it would really be a tasteless thing to do.

What's makes Divari such a good heel on the mic is that he really does raise a lot of good points in between all the "I hate America" stuff.


----------



## seancarleton77

jawbreaker said:


> A brilliant promo for Daivari would be something where he talks about how horrible the 9/11 attacks were, but the worst part about it is that honest, hardworking Americans like him now get persecuted for their race, and then something about how he hates Americans.


Replace Americans with racist, bigots, who are scared of people with dark skin and accents. Daivari doesn't hate Americans, just ignorant ones who judge people.

I always looked at Daivari as a hero of sorts, he says what so many are legitimately afraid to say, too bad he's stuck with the death trap known as The Embassy.


----------



## smitlick

From what little i read at the ROH Forums the commentators for GBH 9 will be Kevin Kelly & Joe Dobrowski (or however you spell it). Prazak won't be there due to Shimmer having a show on the same night as GBH 9 which i find very odd.


----------



## McQueen

Good. I was watching one of the Final Countdown tour shows yesterday after not watching ROH for several months and I realized just how awful Prazak is. Maybe I just didn't notice before because I was so used to it.

Although he did make me laugh a lot on FIP commentary.


----------



## FITZ

McQueen said:


> Good. I was watching one of the Final Countdown tour shows yesterday after not watching ROH for several months and I realized just how awful Prazak is. Maybe I just didn't notice before because I was so used to it.
> 
> Although he did make me laugh a lot on FIP commentary.


He really can be kind of annoying. 

I know what you mean about not really noticing though. The guy does commentary for most of the Indy DVDs I own. I've heard him in FIP, ROH, IWA:MS, and I know there is something else that I've heard him do commentary on. 

The guy really has a sweet set up when you think about. He just travels all over the place and watches indy wrestling. And it doens't really matter too much to anyone that he isn't that great on commentary.


----------



## KingCrash

Prazak can be annoying but compared to most indy commentators he's fine. It'd probably help Prazak if ROH ever went to live commentary because I probably enjoyed him more in IWA:MS then ROH for a long time. Rather have Prazak then Joe D. in any case.


----------



## McQueen

Yeah if ROH started doing live commentary that would help a lot.

Alright KC its been bothering me for a while now but what is all of that W Memory shit you have in your avatar/sig. It appears to be something so rediculous I need to see it.


----------



## KingCrash

It's from Kamen Rider W, an incarnation of a show I've watch since I was a kid. Wouldn't be caught dead watching it otherwise. Kind of like wrestling.


----------



## McQueen

Interesting.


----------



## SHIRLEY

smitlick said:


> From what little i read at the ROH Forums the commentators for GBH 9 will be Kevin Kelly & Joe Dobrowski (or however you spell it). Prazak won't be there due to Shimmer having a show on the same night as GBH 9 which i find very odd.


Yeah, Big Kev himself confirmed it on the ROH boards. Not sure how it will work with those two. Maybe Kelly on color?



KingCrash said:


> It's from Kamen Rider W, an incarnation of a show I've watch since I was a kid. Wouldn't be caught dead watching it otherwise. Kind of like wrestling.


I thought it was Shane Hagadorn.


----------



## seancarleton77

Kevin Kelly is fine by me, I like that he is also a legit fan, strange pairing though since Joe sounds like a young Kevin Kelly, only Joe marks out too hard sometimes where Kelly doesn't quite try to be J.R.


----------



## McQueen

The same Kevin Kelly from WWF like 10 years ago?


----------



## seancarleton77

McQueen said:


> The same Kevin Kelly from WWF like 10 years ago?


Indeed. Kevin Kelly is pretty good as ROH commentator, much better than when he was in the WWF faking emotion during commentary.


----------



## Emperor DC

McQueen said:


> The same Kevin Kelly from WWF like 10 years ago?


The very same.


----------



## McQueen

He didn't bother me before but then again that was years ago. Now that I think of it I have some podunk indy show from 2006 (I think) that he was doing commentary.


----------



## seabs

Shirley Crabtree said:


> I thought it was Shane Hagadorn.


*:lmao I knew it wasn't him but I made the connection a while ago too.

Glad that Prazak wont be on commentary as he's really annoying since Lenny left. He's better live for sure though. *


----------



## Emperor DC

I love Prazak and The Hog on HDNet.

Not as good as Cole/Matthews, but still good.


----------



## HARASHIMA

i feel that show we have new world champ


----------



## rohisawesome34

*roh glory by honor 9 hype*

hey guys now how do you feel the hype to glory by honor 9 has been so far with 5 days to go? i mean the death before dishonor hype felt better but im still excited for the show saturday ill be in attendance i feel the hype of the show will really start to kick in around thursday friday. i feel more hyped for tnas hammerstein ballroom show in over 2 weeks on 9-23 to be there (which will be an awesome show get your tickets people) but roh is still great hype too and i feel like once we get to saturday and those of us who are there live will witness a beyond epic show that i think will be 2nd best ppv of the year. lemme know how you feel about the hype and lemme know if your gonna be going to both shows this month thanks guys later


----------



## KingKicks

On Saturday night, August 28th prior to the Ultimate Endurance match for the ROH World Tag Team Titles, a challenge was issued from one participating team to another.

The All Night Express of Rhett Titus & Kenny King want a piece of Jay & Mark Briscoe under the bright lights of New York City and the worldwide iPPV audience for “Glory by Honor IX” on GoFightLive. The challenge though was NOT for a tag match; rather it was for a pair of singles matches: Kenny King vs. Jay Briscoe and Rhett Titus vs. Mark Briscoe. As you will soon see in the ROH Video Wire, The ANX see themselves as the superior wrestlers not only in tag team wrestling, but individually as well.

“We started on our own,” said Kenny King, “…and we excelled. Individually we are bad men, but what’s that old saying? The whole is greater than the individual parts? That fits the All Night Express to a ‘T’. The Briscoes, no doubt they can rock on their own, but they rely on each other too much. They forgot what it’s like to stand on their own two feet. That alone is reason enough why The Pretty Boy Pitbull and Addicted to Love are going stomp all over your asses in The Big Apple.”

Jay & Mark Briscoe were informed of this challenge shortly after the conclusion of the Ultimate Endurance match in Charlotte, and suffice to say the words a bloody Jay Briscoe had for Rhett & Kenny were…vulgar. Again, check out the upcoming Video Wire for the former ROH World Tag Team Champions retort. Suffice to say that the boys from Delaware were more than happy to accept this challenge from The ANX.

*Jay vs. King, Titus vs. Mark, “Glory by Honor IX”, live on iPPV.* Will Kenny & Rhett take home the “W” like they did at “Death Before Dishonor VIII”? Or will Jay & Mark take these upstarts down a notch like they did at “Supercard of Honor V”? Check it out, September 11th at http://www.gofightlive.tv/.


----------



## KingCrash

Jay vs. Mark will be alright, Mark vs. Rhett will be the piss break of the show. So I guess the last match will be The Embassy killing Grizz maybe?


----------



## Legend

Pretty underwhelming addition to a great card. I was hoping for a tag team match between the two to completion their series, since they have one win over each other in recent months. Hopefully The ANX win both matches, but realistically it will be King and Mark who prosper, unless they really want to push Aries' boys.


----------



## KYSeahawks

I kind of think the Jay vs King match will be alright but Titus vs Mark will be a piss break this card is a mixed bag IMO maybe we got spoiled with DBD 8 I mean I love WGTT vs KOW and Aries vs Daniels but Roddy vs Black doesn't excite bar a title change.The double chain doesn't look good bc I can't seem to get into chain matches and Davari vs Edwards is blah wish it was Stevens vs Edwards


----------



## McQueen

I'm trying to think of a Mark Briscoe singles match (not against Jay) that was good. He had one against Generico at one of the DBD shows that was okay.


----------



## adri17

I'm, well, disappointed. I'd have prefered a tag team bout between the two teams, but I suppose they need to fill time.

Expecting great things from KOW vs WGTT, Aries vs Daniels and maybe Roddy vs Black.

Edwards vs Davari may be good, as can be any of the other matches.

I'm just waiting to see what they do with the title. I refuse to believe they go the easy way and give it to Roddy.


----------



## joedan

I think both Briscoe matches have a chance of being decent, with King and Jay having potential to be a ***+ match. I am happy about all three main events and Aries/Daniels but the rest of the card feels like an untelevised ROH show. They should have switched the Stevens/Edwards match with the Davairi/Edwards match and made the Bricoes/ANX match a tag match so it could be the rubber match for their fued. I'll take it for what it is though and who knows it may still end up blowing us away.


----------



## jawbreaker

McQueen said:


> I'm trying to think of a Mark Briscoe singles match (not against Jay) that was good. He had one against Generico at one of the DBD shows that was okay.


vs. Joe at FB 03 was decent.


----------



## S-Mac

was that the cage match that Briscoe bleed tons?


----------



## McQueen

jawbreaker said:


> vs. Joe at FB 03 was decent.


I thought it was easily the worst match on the show, and there was an Xavier match. 



- SM™- said:


> was that the cage match that Briscoe bleed tons?


That was Jay at At Our Best in early 2004. I loved that match.


----------



## SuperDuperSonic

Joey Matthews carried Mark to his best singles match.


----------



## McQueen

What show was that at?


----------



## S-Mac

Yeah was one of my favourites aswell havent seen it in a while though have to give it a rewatch when i get the chance.


----------



## seabs

*Mark's had some decent singles matches around 06/07 but nothing much about your average ROH match. Jay has done some good stuff though. His match should be alright. Should be a tag match though. Would be better quality and having two matches takes time away from an already stacked show.*


----------



## joedan

So that makes the card so far

ROH World Championship No DQ
Special Ringside Enforcer: Terry Funk
Tyler Black vs. Roderick Strong

Tag Team Dream Match (Possibly for Tag Championships)
The Kings Of Wrestling vs. Shelton Benjamin & Charlie Hass

Double Chain Match
Kevin Steen & Steve Corino vs. El Generico & Colt Cabanna

"Battle Of The Best"
Christopher Daniels vs. Austin Aries

ROH Television Championship
Eddie Edwards vs. Shawn Davairi

Challenge Match #2
Kenny King vs. Jay Briscoe

Challenge Match #1
Mark Briscoe vs. Rhett Titus

I'm guessing the final match will be The Embassy against Grizzly Redwood and a mystery opponent (...Jerry Lynn? Brodie Lee?)

Definitely not a bad looking card with some significant historical implications. This is probably Blacks last ROH match, Funks (likely) last PPV appearance, the first ROH appearance by Benjamin & Hass, and the first PPV defense of the ROH TV Title. Again I would have made some minor changes (read my previous post) but for the most part it looks solid.


----------



## Sephiroth

Question guys, GoFight has the start time at 8/7 central and the ROH website says 7:30 belltime (not sure if its eastern or central. Which one should I go by and does the show immediately start or is there some sort of preshow or something?


----------



## SHIRLEY

Sephiroth said:


> Question guys, GoFight has the start time at 8/7 central and the ROH website says 7:30 belltime (not sure if its eastern or central. Which one should I go by and does the show immediately start or is there some sort of preshow or something?


You get the HDNet hype videos looping for a while. Then, when the show is getting near, you get the GFL logo. Then usually just hardcam with not much going on. When Bobby Cruise arrives business picks up.

If I had to pick one I'd trust ROH. GFL's site just does its basic job. Best bet is to hang around this thread in the run up tbh.


----------



## Sephiroth

So is the ROH site on central or eastern?


----------



## ChrisisAwesome

Sephiroth said:


> So is the ROH site on central or eastern?


Eastern. Considering the show is in NY and they are normally based on the east coast.


----------



## SuperDuperSonic

McQueen said:


> What show was that at?


Without Remorse


----------



## seancarleton77

I'm excited. I'm helping my woman with her stand at the fair that weekend and going home early around 7:30 on Saturday just to see Glory by Honor at my place.


----------



## KingCrash

joedan said:


> I'm guessing the final match will be The Embassy against Grizzly Redwood and a mystery opponent (...Jerry Lynn? Brodie Lee?)


Well Cornette said there would be 8 matches so it's either going to be an Embassy squash to get them over before Davairi's match or Embassy vs. Grizzly and Balls Mahoney (didn't Balls come out on the last NYC show?). Or Jimmy Rave if they're bringing people back.


----------



## McQueen

Well either way the last 4 matches on the card look to have the potential to be good. Can't say i'm super interested in the Embassy or Briscoes/ANE stuff even though Jay/King could be good.


----------



## jawbreaker

McQueen said:


> I thought it was easily the worst match on the show, and there was an Xavier match.


That was Xavier's best match ever pretty much though. And Stryker/Whitmer was bad, as was the main event. Mark/Joe wasn't great, but it was like ***1/4 imo, which by Mark Briscoe standards is pretty damn good.


----------



## Sephiroth

jawbreaker said:


> That was Xavier's best match ever pretty much though. And Stryker/Whitmer was bad, as was the main event. Mark/Joe wasn't great, but it was like ***1/4 imo, which by Mark Briscoe standards is pretty damn good.


Um, no. Xavier vs. London


----------



## McQueen

I honestly forgot about the Stryker/Whitmer match. I can't remember too much about it aside from someone going after the other guys knee.


----------



## joedan

If It was my choice Redwoods partner would be Eddie Kingston but it's likely to be Balls Mahoney (sigh)

Also I am crossing my fingers that they release the Plymouth show this friday with the Glory By Honor show as a two disc set becuase the card for that show looks very good as well.

Knowing my luck however it will probably be released seperately.


----------



## SHIRLEY

The candidates for Grizzly's friend are IMO, in order of likelihood:

Eddie Kingston
Balls Mahoney
Brodie Lee
Adam Cole
Homicide
Jimmy Rave
Delirious
Bryan Danielson
Abyss
Towel Boy

What are people's odds on those guys?


----------



## FITZ

I think there's a good chance they will release them together. I mean putting the extra show on it is a good reason to get people that already ordered the show on iPPV to buy the show and they've done it with Final Battle and Death Before Dishonor already. 

And the people on the ROH boards think there is a good chance Jimmy Rave will show up to be Redwood's partner. I think he said something on his twitter or facebook that he was going to spend some time with old friends this weekend. That's second hand information though as I don't follow Jimmy Rave through various social networking sites.


----------



## SHIRLEY

TaylorFitz said:


> I think there's a good chance they will release them together. I mean putting the extra show on it is a good reason to get people that already ordered the show on iPPV to buy the show and they've done it with Final Battle and Death Before Dishonor already.
> 
> And the people on the ROH boards think there is a good chance Jimmy Rave will show up to be Redwood's partner. I think he said something on his twitter or facebook that he was going to spend some time with old friends this weekend. That's second hand information though as I don't follow Jimmy Rave through various social networking sites.


For some reason Jimmy Rave coming back doesn't feel right to me. Although he did return (along with Cabana) in NYC last time. Didn't he?

I feel as though there's more chance of Rave EVOLVE-ing that weekend but what do I know...


----------



## KingKicks

When reading about the friend, the first guy that came to mind was Kingston. Balls could be possible though I hope not.

Then again maybe it's just Pelle Primeau.


----------



## Legend

If it is him, Rave's return is coming far too late for my liking. Even his greatness can't salvage this feud ... probably.


----------



## seabs

*Why would Rave return against Nana rather than with him? or did I miss something when Rave left. Where has he been anyway?*


----------



## SHIRLEY

Seabs said:


> *Why would Rave return against Nana rather than with him?*


Nana gave Necro the 'Crown Jewel' nickname.


----------



## Sugnid

Really looking forward to this-the card looks tremendous.


----------



## MarkL316

It looks like a great card...

Black/Strong NODQ could be awesome and I am assuming that Strong will win the title considering Black is heading to WWE...?

Steen/Corino vs Generico/Cabana could also be awesome. What exactly is a double chain grudge match?

Haas and Benjamin vs Kings of Wrestling... Not many words needed! Hell Yes!!

Aries and Daniels is another great match waiting to happen.


----------



## McQueen

Aries & Daniels could also end up being a very dry boring match but i'm hoping for the best.

Double Chain i'd assume is a double dog collar.


----------



## seancarleton77

I don't know why some people think Roddy is winning for sure, anyone remember CM Punk's ROH Title run? I think WWE may let Tyler come back to defend his Title and Davey will win it then.


----------



## Legend

Seabs said:


> *Why would Rave return against Nana rather than with him? or did I miss something when Rave left. Where has he been anyway?*


Necro was also the one who put Jimmy out in that Dog Collar match they had, and now he's stealing his gimmick. No idea where he's been. I've missed him though. His comeback was too brief for my liking. The Embassy's failed to replace him, as they can't seem to focus on one guy as well as they did in '05/06 with Rave and Shelley.


----------



## Kabukiman

Problem is, nobody was over in the new Embassy. Therefore it was impossible to focus on one guy. That's probably why they decided to add Necro Butcher who, despite his questionable in-ring performances, is still a popular character.


----------



## will94

Legend said:


> Necro was also the one who put Jimmy out in that Dog Collar match they had, and now he's stealing his gimmick. No idea where he's been. I've missed him though. His comeback was too brief for my liking. The Embassy's failed to replace him, as they can't seem to focus on one guy as well as they did in '05/06 with Rave and Shelley.


Rave's been involved in Rampage Pro Wrestling in Georgia for the last few months. For what it's worth, he dropped the TV Title a couple weeks ago.


----------



## joedan

Grizzly Redwood has informed ROH officials that his mystery partner for this Saturday night at “Glory By Honor IX” will be none other than Ballz Mahoney. Back in May at “Supercard of Honor V” Erick Stevens pinned Grizzly Redwood. After the match, The Embassy began to beat on Grizzly until Ballz Mahoney made a surprise appearance, coming in to save Grizz, and chasing off Stevens and company. Grizz has been beaten and injured on multiple occasions by The Embassy but has never gave up, and has now called on his buddy Ballz to help him out in the Manhattan Center. Ballz Mahoney wrestling in an ROH ring is definitely intriguing but will he be enough to help Grizz successfully finish his war with The Embassy? Or will Necro Butcher and Erick Stevens run through this unusual duo like Nana has claimed???? 

Sigh


----------



## SHIRLEY

MarkL316 said:


> Steen/Corino vs Generico/Cabana could also be awesome. What exactly is a double chain grudge match?
> .


Four men. Two chains. One grudge.

I'm guessing they'll be linked at the left wrist, rather than wearing dog collars. I'm also guessing Steen won't want to be the one who's connected to Generico.


----------



## TheAce

I feel like the Balls announcement is a swerve, or at least I hope. Regardless, bought this on GFL a couple minutes ago, stoked!!!


----------



## SHIRLEY

TheAce said:


> I feel like the Balls announcement is a swerve, or at least I hope. Regardless, bought this on GFL a couple minutes ago, stoked!!!


I'm thinking they announced Balls, rather than having him as a surprise, so as not to take away from the "surprise" of Homicide's inevitable appearance, later on in the night.


----------



## Emperor DC

It's not like Balls is wrestling for a title. It's an undercard match that won't last a long-time and he's a face from the past that adds something to the event. Not sure exactly what, but is it really that much of a turnoff considering what the top of the card looks like?


----------



## seancarleton77

Not Balls Mahoney. We don't want to see him on pay per view again, what is this TNA? I still like ROH but announcing Balls is about as exciting as announcing that Adam Lambert will be singing the national anthem.

I hope this is a swerve or the match just breaks down and a hundred people run in and save the match from mediocrity, just like ECW used to do.


----------



## Legend

I hope Balls gets annihilated like Grizzly did when he partnered Dragon a few years back, interestingly enough against a returning Jimmy Rave and Bison Smith. That brought out Colt. Hopefully this one brings out Rave for a nice bit of synchronization.


----------



## SHIRLEY

Daivari needs to sing the national anthem. Just sayin'.


----------



## jawbreaker

I honestly don't know why people are upset about Balls being on the show. He'll be in the fucking Embassy match, and at least they're not hyping it like he's a surprise or something.


----------



## KingCrash

And since they actually built up to it during the last NYC show, it's fine for the Embassy match. Balls will get his ball punches in, crowd will like him, and then the Embassy will kill them. Nothing wrong with it.


----------



## joedan

I'm not angry about the announcement of Ballz so much as I am dissapointed. The match will still be ok I guess and I hope it's the opener. Hopefully ROH still has a suprise up their sleeves. The pay-per-view will still be very good, even potentially great,and a good suprise for the audience can help it along to that mark.

Now for my predictions

Roderick Strong
Kings Of Wrestling
Kevin Steen/Steve Corino
Christopher Daniels
Eddie Edwards
Kenny King
Mark Briscoe
The Embassy


----------



## TheAce

Predeictions? sure why not.

Roddy Vs Black - Swerve finish, a third party wins/or black wins and a third party runs in, setting up Black vs ???

KOW vs WGTT - Kings all day

Corino/Steen Vs Cabana/Generico - Generico/Cabana (but Cabana gets "injured" and is "put out of action")

Aries Vs Daniels - Daniels

Davari Vs Edwards - Eddie Edwards

Jay vs King - Kenny King

Mark Vs Rhett Titus - Rhett

Necro/Stevens Vs Griz/Ballz - Embassy (also, with all this Nana talk recently, they'll be some sort of bigger Embassy storyline starting, not sure how though)


----------



## McQueen

Grizzly Balls lol. (What am I 15 again?)

Roddy/Black - Same as Ace.
KOW/WGTT - WGTT, its still non title right?
CorSteeno/Caberico - Going with my gut(s) CorSteeno
Aries/Daniels - Daniels
Daivari/CAW - CAW retains.
Jay/King - King
Mark/Rhett - Rhett
And Embassy.

Wait i picked all the same except KOW. I should have just typed that.


----------



## FITZ

I really cannot wait for the show. The only thing that has me worried is that the undercard matches will try to do too much. The Briscoes/ANE matches and the Embassy Match have no need to go over 10 minutes and Edwards/Daivari doesn't need to go much longer then that either. Just have a quick fun undercard and let the big 4 matches on the card be the ones to deliver. 

And since all the cool kids are doing it

Strong wins the title
Kings win
Steen and Corino win
Daniels wins 
Edwards retains
Briscoes/ANE express split the matches. King to win and Titus to lose would be my guess
Embassy wins.

And the shift I have to work on Saturday morning is going to be miserable. Being at Staples for 6 hours tends to drag enough on its own but with this show the same day I'm not looking forward to it.


----------



## TheAce

> Grizzly Balls lol. (What am I 15 again?)


Lol, when i typed (Grizz/Ballz) I thought the same thing, lol.



> KOW/WGTT - WGTT, its still non title right?


Oh Shit!! really?? wow, I missed that. Then...damn, I dont know now....If Hass and Shelton are sticking around for at least one more event then I give it to them but if not then KOW wins by sheisty means.



> Daivari/CAW - CAW retains.


What's the Eddie/CAW reference??? me confused.


----------



## WillTheBloody

Eddie Edwards is as colorful and vibrant as the Create-A-Wrestler from wrestling games, the ones that comes with generic tights, moves & personality. Basically, he's half man, half cardboard cutout.


----------



## TheAce

> Eddie Edwards is as colorful and vibrant as the Create-A-Wrestler from wrestling games, the ones that comes with generic tights, moves & personality. Basically, he's half man, half cardboard cutout.


Ahhh, understood. Just thought it might have been a reference to something someone said about him in a promo, which would have been hilarious.


----------



## smitlick

GBH 9 Preview
http://www.rohwrestling.com/news/glory-by-honor-ix-this-saturday-night-2/


----------



## FITZ

Now that Cody Rhodes is "dashing" I guess Eddie is the new CAW... 

I like him though. But in all honesty I don't know if I would be as a big a fan as I am if I didn't see him wrestle a ladder match in a full arm cast the night after he broke his elbow. 

The atmosphere for his match should be great though. Edwards is really over in NYC for the reason I just stated above and Daivari is going to have insane heat being it 9/11 in NYC. It should make for a really old school type of feel with the crowd where everyone is behind Edwards and just hating on Daivari. It really seems like the type of match that I would really expect Cornette to book.


----------



## SHIRLEY

http://heymanhustle.craveonline.com/articles/news/106884-glory-by-honor

Good read. Nice to see articles appearing all over the internet and radio interviews in all the right places.


----------



## Sheik

Wish I could buy this and watch it live, but I'll be at a TNA house show.

I get a meet and greet with Angle, MCMG, BMI, Styles, Anderson, Pope etc. an hour before the show since I'm sitting front row.

I expect great things from this show, and I'll be catching it first thing Sunday for sure.


----------



## Emperor DC

I'm working 11 - 4AM which puts this show out of the question. 

I'm gutted as I wanted to watch it live, but alas, shit happens.


----------



## Sheik

^ That's what you get for being you.


----------



## SHIRLEY

Incredible hype video!:

http://vimeo.com/14028526


It was one of the runners up in a competition Claudio set off in _this_ video (incidentally another awesome one):






Sadly the winner, of the contest, got taken down from youtube due to copyright infringement.


----------



## Bubz

> I'm working 11 - 4AM which puts this show out of the question.
> 
> I'm gutted as I wanted to watch it live, but alas, shit happens.


Just avoid spoilers for a day and watch the replay on Monday. What i'm doing as i can't watch it live either.


----------



## KingCrash

Strong wins, though if they go with a third party taking the title it'll be either Daniels or Steen backstabbing Black after helping him over Strong. Though the question is if this is Black's last match, why did Davey cut the promo saying he was going after him after he's gone.
KOW win
Steenorino win
Daniels wins
Edwards wins
Titus wins via cheating, Jay goes over King right after
Embassy wins

Already ordered, can't wait for the show.


----------



## adri17

Fuck, I want to see this show live from iPPV, but it'd be like 3 am here in Spain and I need to wake up at 8 am at that day. But I want to see it fucking live!

Anyway, Roddy, KOW, Steen & Corino, Daniels, Eddie, Titus, Jay & Embassy are my picks.


----------



## SHIRLEY

adri17 said:


> Fuck, I want to see this show live from iPPV, but it'd be like 3 am here in Spain and I need to wake up at 8 am at that day. But I want to see it fucking live!


Sleep before it.


----------



## adri17

Shirley Crabtree said:


> Sleep before it.


Interesting theory, it may work (from 10 to 3, 6 hours, from 6 to 7, 1 hour =7 hours). I'm definitely trying.


Thanks man (now I feel like an asshole for not thinking about it before...)


----------



## KaijuFan

24 hours from now I'll be on a bus ride from hell, but the reward is a fuckwin wrestling show, and an orgasmic milkshake from Tick Tock Diner =D


----------



## Legend

I can't watch live either, but I'm still debating whether or not buying it and watching it later. Thing is, if where I'm living turns out to have shit bandwidth, then I probably won't be able to watch it for three months and might as well wait until someone downloads it. Hmmmm ... decisions, decisions...

Anywho, predictions:

Strong wins the title (I can't see them giving Daniels his win like this or indeed having Homicide take the title on his return, thereby bypassing guys already with the company like Steen, Hero, Castagnoli and Edwards who have never won the title)
KOW win (I think the non-title stip is meaningless)
Steenorino win
Daniels wins
Edwards wins
King wins
Titus wins (think they'll use the Briscoes being 'distracted' mentally by the KOW as a means of getting the ANX a couple of big wins)
Embassy wins, though I fear they might not

Should be a great show, regardless when I watch it.


----------



## Bubz

> Eddie Edwards is as colorful and vibrant as the Create-A-Wrestler from wrestling games, the ones that comes with generic tights, moves & personality. Basically, he's half man, half cardboard cutout.


Isn't that almost every wrestler on the indies though? I like Edwards and he is a vast amount better than alot of people on the indies.


----------



## SHIRLEY

adri17 said:


> Interesting theory, it may work (from 10 to 3, 6 hours, from 6 to 7, 1 hour =7 hours). I'm definitely trying.
> 
> 
> Thanks man (now I feel like an asshole for not thinking about it before...)


I've had a "creative" relationship with sleep for a long time lol.


----------



## jawbreaker

I may or may not have a prior social engagement Saturday night, so if I don't I'll buy the show, but if I do then I'll be staying spoiler free and watching it Monday or so.


----------



## adri17

jawbreaker said:


> I may or may not have a prior social engagement Saturday night, so if I don't I'll buy the show, but if I do then I'll be staying spoiler free and watching it Monday or so.


Stop right here, you can buy it and watch it later on?


I didn't know this lol. Then I might as well, watch it the next Wednesday...


----------



## SHIRLEY

adri17 said:


> Stop right here, you can buy it and watch it later on?
> 
> 
> I didn't know this lol. Then I might as well, watch it the next Wednesday...


Once you've bought it, you can watch it over and over, forever and ever and ever.


----------



## adri17

Shirley Crabtree said:


> Once you've bought it, you can watch it over and over, forever and ever and ever.


 You gotta be kidding!! I didn't know that!! Then I don't care, I buy it and take my laptop with me.


Thanks people.


----------



## SHIRLEY

adri17 said:


> You gotta be kidding!! I didn't know that!! Then I don't care, I buy it and take my laptop with me.
> 
> 
> Thanks people.


You'll need to be able to stream it still, even after the event, btw.


----------



## adri17

Shirley Crabtree said:


> You'll need to be able to stream it still, even after the event, btw.


It's OK, there's internet in the hotel. I'll watch it in my free time. I'm hoping for a classic between the KOW vs WGTT and a surprise for the main event.


----------



## FITZ

Well my train ticket is booked and tomorrow at 6 AM starts what is going to be a crazy, sleep deprived weekend. I'll be up at 6, at Staples by 7 AM. Leave Staples at 1, drive to the train station for my 2 PM train, arrive at 4:30, meet up for pizza with some people here, sprint up the stairs of the Manhattan Center after eating a ton of pizza, watch the show, hopefully catch the train back and arrive at 2:30 AM, be in bed by 3:30 and up at 11 for work on Sunday. 

I'm just praying I can catch my train or else it's going to be a rough night as I'll have to wait until 8AM the next morning to catch a train and go straight from the train station back to Staples.


----------



## McQueen

Too bad i'm going to mug and kill you for your tickets....

..have fun, boy.


----------



## jawbreaker

I just booked a flight to NYC to be there.

Okay, no I didn't, but I bought the PPV.


----------



## KaijuFan

Aww, Jaw, WF could've done a take over angle.


----------



## Bubz

I'm looking forward to the two title matches so much. At first i didnt care for the world title match but the adition of no DQ makes it alot more interesting as some crazy shit could go down, as others have said maybe a swerve coming. The promo from Black on the last Video Wire got me pumped for it also.

Excited to see what WGTT can do with the Kings. should be awesome. As above Hero did an awesome job of getting people to care about the match.


----------



## jawbreaker

KaijuFan said:


> Aww, Jaw, WF could've done a take over angle.


Give me $1200 to book a round trip flight and somehow compensate me for all the time I'll spend going through customs and shit and I'll be there.

That's the thing about Halifax, as great of a city as it is, there is absolutely no wrestling scene whatsoever.


----------



## rohisawesome34

TaylorFitz said:


> Well my train ticket is booked and tomorrow at 6 AM starts what is going to be a crazy, sleep deprived weekend. I'll be up at 6, at Staples by 7 AM. Leave Staples at 1, drive to the train station for my 2 PM train, arrive at 4:30, meet up for pizza with some people here, sprint up the stairs of the Manhattan Center after eating a ton of pizza, watch the show, hopefully catch the train back and arrive at 2:30 AM, be in bed by 3:30 and up at 11 for work on Sunday.
> 
> I'm just praying I can catch my train or else it's going to be a rough night as I'll have to wait until 8AM the next morning to catch a train and go straight from the train station back to Staples.


sounds like fun hey if you come to tna at hammerstein on 9-23 you can just run right in its like 40 feet from the entrance thats why i love hammerstein the most and happy finally tnas doing a show there cant wait to be there. have fun dude dont get too tired for the show gonna be fun hope to see you there if i know who you are i have 2nd level balcony for tna and 2nd row balcony for tomorrow so maybe well see each other there lol


----------



## KaijuFan

Alright Taylor and Meteora, I'll see you two at Amadeus, if not somewhere nearby. Hope your traveling goes by without a hitch!


----------



## McQueen

Yeah like murder in a dark alley.

:side:


----------



## KaijuFan

McQueen said:


> Yeah like murder in a dark alley.
> 
> :side:


Oh, you. 

I was honestly expecting you to replace murder with a spinebuster.


----------



## McQueen

Well my spinebusters sever spinal cords so eventually they'd suffocate.


----------



## FITZ

I'm off to work now. 

Expect posts about how awesome the show was in a little under 24 hours (I hope). I really wish these next 6 hours didn't have to happen...


----------



## Jon Staley

Not gonna lie - I'm quite dissapointed in the final card.

Redwood/Necro/Mahoney? Why is Erick Stevens constantly stuck in matches with such god-awful trash? Makes no sense.
The Briscoes vs ANE, split into 2 matches, is something you'd see on TV in a build to a PPV. Dissapointing to see at GBH.
Generico/Cabana - sorry, but it's impossible to take those two comedy guys seriously, let alone in a double-chain match.

Edwards/Davairi could be decent, Aries/Daniels and Black/Strong should be good, and KOW/WGTT is awesome.

ROH's PPV's are too hit and miss and there's too much crap which soils the good stuff. Looks better than Final Battle but that's not saying too much.


----------



## TheAce

> Generico/Cabana - sorry, but it's impossible to take those two comedy guys seriously, let alone in a double-chain match.


What??? it's not hard for me to take Generico seriously, since he's one of the better in ring performers in north America today....



> ROH's PPV's are too hit and miss


For my money ROH's PPV's are less hit and miss than any other Wrestling company, period. Final battle 09 was a goat show but The Big bang and DBDH were both amazing IMO.


----------



## Emperor DC

ROH PPV's are hit and miss?

Every one thus far has been critically acclaimed, especially Big Bang and moreso Death Before Dishonor.

What a diabolical line of thinking.

ROH is the most consistent company in terms of in-ring product around imo and it's story arcs are also a refreshing change of pace from the norm.


----------



## jawbreaker

DBD had some really shitty stuff on it: Aries/Delirious, the gauntlet, Steen/Generico.

The thing you have to understand about ROH shows when looking at the cards is that they don't have a million titles to defend like TNA and their roster is about a quarter the size of WWE's, so not every match will be a huge deal. Pearce can probably also be blamed for some of this as well.


----------



## SHIRLEY

The JPH said:


> Not gonna lie - I'm quite dissapointed in the final card.
> 
> Redwood/Necro/Mahoney? Why is Erick Stevens constantly stuck in matches with such god-awful trash? Makes no sense.


Stevens has never been able to get over properly. That's why, unfortunately. Its a shame but that's the real reason.



The JPH said:


> The Briscoes vs ANE, split into 2 matches, is something you'd see on TV in a build to a PPV. Dissapointing to see at GBH.


I think it makes sense not to give that tag match away on a show with, essentially, four main events. It could be second or third from the top of the card on another show.

Its also symmetrical with the Aries-Daniels match, which is somewhat intertwined with the Briscoes-ANX issue.

ROH doesn't have a significant TV presence, with which to build things, so its a moot point. Feuds last longer than three weeks, as well, so you'll always get multiple permutations springing up.

On first impressions, I'd have liked to have seen the tag _but_ I'll happily wait for it to be done to perfection.



The JPH said:


> Generico/Cabana - sorry, but it's impossible to take those two comedy guys seriously, let alone in a double-chain match.


Gimmick matches and gimmick wrestlers go together like a horse and carriage IMO.



The JPH said:


> ROH's PPV's are too hit and miss and there's too much crap which soils the good stuff. Looks better than Final Battle but that's not saying too much.


The card isn't always a great indicator of quality. The actual booking and pacing of the shows is usually second to none. Cheech and Cloudy's DBD match didn't seem too appealing, on paper, but, when the "STEEN NAO!!!" thing happened, it all ended up making sense.

You also have to factor in the absences of Jerry Lynn, Kenny Omega and Davey Richards. Three huge misses there. The potential return of Homicide is a massive _hidden_ selling point here too.


----------



## smitlick

Generico doesn't do Comedy that often either plus Cabana has been good in his serious feuds in ROH against Nigel & Homicide.


----------



## KingCrash

Shirley Crabtree said:


> You also have to factor in the absences of Jerry Lynn, Kenny Omega and Davey Richards. Three huge misses there. The potential return of Homicide is a massive _hidden_ selling point here too.


Well really they're only missing Richards, big loss as it is. Lynn's pretty much done except maybe one last match with King and Omega would rather wrestle in Japan then in the states besides and occasional stop in PWG or Canada. iPPV should still be better then most other ppv shows this year (not that that's hard or anything).


----------



## KingKicks

I was wondering something...

Me and a mate have gone halves on GBH and were planning to watch it at mine, but it's unlikely that he will be able to come round to watch it now. So if I give him my username and password, will he be able to still watch it at his while I'm watching it at mine?


----------



## ViddyThis

Benjo™ said:


> I was wondering something...
> 
> Me and a mate have gone halves on GBH and were planning to watch it at mine, but it's unlikely that he will be able to come round to watch it now. So if I give him my username and password, will he be able to still watch it at his while I'm watching it at mine?


You can try but I doubt it. I've just signed up to the site and noticed they log your IP address at the bottom. So your registered username would have to correspond with the IP address you used to sign up with.


----------



## adri17

Benjo™ said:


> I was wondering something...
> 
> Me and a mate have gone halves on GBH and were planning to watch it at mine, but it's unlikely that he will be able to come round to watch it now. So if I give him my username and password, will he be able to still watch it at his while I'm watching it at mine?


Both at the same time? I doubt it...


----------



## KaijuFan

I hate long bus rides with a passion


----------



## joedan

So the reports coming out of last nights show is that is was a good show. Not great but MUCH better than Buffalo Stampede II. More on the level of Eye of The Storm II when it comes to lead in shows for a pay per view.

Also the finish to the Tyler/Daniels match was a time limit draw with Strong coming down and starting a three way brawl. Foreshadowing for the pay per view?! (hopefully because as of now its Heel vs. Heel tonight in the main)


----------



## jpchicago23

How long before someone usually posts the matches in the multimedia section? Normally i would definitey order this but i may not be at home tonight so i was just wondering how long it usually is before the matches are posted


----------



## adri17

jpchicago23 said:


> How long before someone usually posts the matches in the multimedia section? Normally i would definitey order this but i may not be at home tonight so i was just wondering how long it usually is before the matches are posted


You can buy it and watch it later instead of downloading it here.

This way you help ROH instead of watching it for free...


----------



## jpchicago23

Oh i didnt know that. I've bought a few of the ipv's on GoFightLive but i always watched them live, can you only watch them once or how does that work?


----------



## will94

jpchicago23 said:


> Oh i didnt know that. I've bought a few of the ipv's on GoFightLive but i always watched them live, can you only watch them once or how does that work?


You get to watch it whenever you want, however many times you want when you purchase it. They usually put the replay up on the site Monday afternoon and then you can watch it whenever you want.


----------



## SHIRLEY

jpchicago23 said:


> How long before someone usually posts the matches in the multimedia section? Normally i would definitey order this but i may not be at home tonight so i was just wondering how long it usually is before the matches are posted


I'd give it like two-three months. That's the time it takes for the DVD to come out, plus the time it takes for it to be delivered, plus the time it takes for someone who's capable of upping it, in decent quality, to up it etc.

Someone might upload a rip of the GFL stream, within the next week, but I wouldn't bother watching that myself. The quality would be shocking.



jpchicago23 said:


> Oh i didnt know that. I've bought a few of the ipv's on GoFightLive but i always watched them live, can you only watch them once or how does that work?


You can watch them to your heart's content. If you go into your profile, on the site, you should see a list of the ones you already have access to.


----------



## jpchicago23

Oh ok thanks, i'm going to have to go re-watch the Big Bang then. Thanks for the help guys


----------



## adri17

So, anybody else is watching it from iPPV?


----------



## RKing85

Excited for this card tonight. Going to be the first time I have ever purchased an internet ppv. Hopefully it works well and I don't have any computer problems. There should be some outstanding matches tonight.


----------



## just1988

This is going to be my first time watching and ROH show live as it happens, I can't wait.


----------



## adri17

just1988 said:


> This is going to be my first time watching and ROH show live as it happens, I can't wait.


Me too, man!! First time to watch ROH live and we are certain to see a new World Champ and a awesome tag team bout!


----------



## davidebuz

Daniels will win the title.


----------



## ViolenceIsGolden

This card on paper doesn't look as good as the last ppv I guess. The undercard is much better but the main events aside from WGTT vs. KOW. I think that match will be the MOTN. Cabana and Generico/Steen and Corino, Roderick/Black, and Aries/Daniels will all be awesome. I wouldn't be surprised if Roderick/Black turns out even better than the WGTT/KOW match because it will probably be the main event and get that epic feel.

At first I wasn't looking forward to Davari/Eddie Edwards match because Davari just isn't the best opponent out there right now but knowing that it's September 11th today if Davari says some whacked out shit on the mic this could get an amazing crowd reaction and the match can turn out to be very good.

The Grizzly Redwood/Balls Mahoney tag match against the Necro Butcher I have no interest to see. Wished we could have just had that be a singles match between Mahoney and Necro Butcher and got Briscoes vs. All Night Express. Those singles matches have me interested though from a live standpoint but don't know how good of quality both of those matches will be. I was expecting Omega to have a match here but he's not.

Looking forward to seeing the Funker.


----------



## Sephiroth

When is the first replay? I probably won't watch it tonight.


----------



## Devildude

Sephiroth said:


> When is the first replay? I probably won't watch it tonight.


"Sep 13, 2010 12:00 PM EDT"

Direct quote from GFL.


----------



## jawbreaker

It's usually uploaded Monday morning or so and then you can buy it and watch it whenever.


----------



## Ham and Egger

yo is the show sold out?


----------



## davidebuz

yes


----------



## Ham and Egger

FUCK ME. Damn I was hoping it wasn't.


----------



## Tarfu

Thought about ordering at first, but then decided against it. My computer is full of shit and the last iPPV proved it really can't run a live stream smoothly. 

I can wait.


----------



## KingKicks

To those in the UK, just to make sure....the show starts at 12.30 for us right?

because if so, I may just go to bed now for a couple of hours. :side:


----------



## davidebuz

Anyway this Glory By Honor has the worst card of the history of this event.


----------



## SHIRLEY

just1988 said:


> This is going to be my first time watching and ROH show live as it happens, I can't wait.


The experience of watching it unfold live is just nuts.



Ass Buster said:


> yo is the show sold out?


According to Kevin Kelly, if you turn up at the Manhattan Centre Box Office, there's a chance that a few of the press (and other complimentary) tickets might have gone back up for sale. Not a lot of people know that.

-

Anyway, starting to get hyped now. Might have a drop of Finlandia tonight. My favourite thing about the iPPVs is being in this thread when all the people, who didn't/couldn't order it, start kicking themselves. I was one of them when Daniels came back out of nowhere. I immediately rushed to the nearest illegal stream.


----------



## Devildude

Benjo™ said:


> To those in the UK, just to make sure....the show starts at 12.30 for us right?
> 
> because if so, I may just go to bed now for a couple of hours. :side:


Correct. 

I'm lucky that I was knackered from working a long evening shift on Friday so I slept until lunchtime today so I shouldn't fall to sleep my keyboard halfway through.

Unless there's an Embassy match halfway of course.


----------



## jawbreaker

There probably will be an Embassy match halfway but it'll be Edwards vs. Daivari which should have massive heat.


----------



## jpchicago23

Just bought the ipv on gofight, if i dont feel like watchin it at 745 can i watch it later at around 12 or something?


----------



## SHIRLEY

jawbreaker said:


> There probably will be an Embassy match halfway but it'll be Edwards vs. Daivari which should have massive heat.


I'm thinking they might do Edwards-Daivari first. They'd could have a good, solid 10-12 mins opener and it'd get the 9/11 issue out of the way early.

Hopefully, as I said, Daivari either sings or cuts off the national anthem. Probably a bit too much to ask though lol.


----------



## McQueen

What time does the show start. Think i'm actually in the mood to order this.


----------



## sharkboy22

I don't have PayPal, Google Checkout nor a credit card. Sucks for me. I would really like to buy ROH's IPPVs.

Anyone know where I can get a free stream?


----------



## adri17

jpchicago23 said:


> Just bought the ipv on gofight, if i dont feel like watchin it at 745 can i watch it later at around 12 or something?


You'll have to wait till Tuesaday morning probably. Just try to stay unspoiled


----------



## adri17

sharkboy22 said:


> I don't have PayPal, Google Checkout nor a credit card. Sucks for me. I would really like to buy ROH's IPPVs.
> 
> Anyone know where I can get a free stream?


Ask your parents... but buy it. Help ROH.


----------



## sharkboy22

adri17 said:


> Ask your parents... but buy it. Help ROH.


If they had accounts, don't you think I would have bought it already?

This sucks. I still have no frigging idea what PayPal is. Why can't they just accept money? Western Union or some shit.


----------



## Tarfu

From the looks of it they're filming in 4:3. Ugh.


----------



## Nocturnal

Ass Buster said:


> FUCK ME. Damn I was hoping it wasn't.


Same here . I was thinking about driving up and taking the chance to see if there is extra tickets but I'm not too sure it's worth it at this point.


----------



## SHIRLEY

Nocturnal said:


> Same here . I was thinking about driving up and taking the chance to see if there is extra tickets but I'm not too sure it's worth it at this point.


I'd call them, before setting off, if it was me.


----------



## Nocturnal

Shirley Crabtree said:


> I'd call them, before setting off, if it was me.


Yeah I called them up a few times no response. I assume they are busy setting up. I'll just order the it on gofight


----------



## jpchicago23

ok well i might just watch it at 745 then, and keep an eye on the psu bama game


----------



## ViolenceIsGolden

sharkboy22 said:


> I don't have PayPal, Google Checkout nor a credit card. Sucks for me. I would really like to buy ROH's IPPVs.
> 
> Anyone know where I can get a free stream?


This is why WWE targeting kids is a very bad idea. They have no way of buying the ppv's and even the richest parents won't always give in. No wonder why WWE's ppv buys are at an all time low. Hell at least people over 18 know how to watch them for free live on a stream and thankfully they don't waste 40 bucks on WWE and TNA ppvs.


----------



## jawbreaker

Tarfu said:


> From the looks of it they're filming in 4:3. Ugh.


Haven't all the iPPVs been in 4:3? I'm guessing it's a GFL issue.


----------



## Tarfu

DBD was filmed and broadcasted in 16:9 widescreen, and it was released on DVD without cropping or letterboxing. Why they would film the biggest show to date in a format no major (or even minor) company uses anymore is beyond me. I mean who even owns a 4:3 television or computer screen these days?


----------



## PauseMenuNotWanted

Couldn't it be that they were just checking the 4:3 mode whilst in the program? Just a suggestion.


----------



## Maxx Hero

Tarfu said:


> From the looks of it they're filming in 4:3. Ugh.


They are still using that ugly canvas?


----------



## Tarfu

PauseMenuNotWanted said:


> Couldn't it be that they were just checking the 4:3 mode whilst in the program? Just a suggestion.


Let's hope that is the case. But I'm expecting the worse.


----------



## SHIRLEY

It's getting close now! Woop!

What are everyone's pre-fight rituals? 

Mine involves Blue Rhino (its a fake version of Red Bull) and the last 40 pages of Eric Bischoff's autobiography. Hopefully, after that lethal combination, I'll be raging enough to enjoy the show even more.


----------



## McQueen

Ugh if I have a rituals i'm unaware of them. Just ordered the show btw. Can't remember the last time I was truthfully looking forward to an ROH show.


----------



## TheAce

Made and ate a good stirfry for dinner, banged it out with the girlfriend, rolling a doobie.

Hoping for Homicide and 1 other surprise, I'm greedy. Getting stoked!! (and stoned)


----------



## McQueen

I thought you were a girl Ace.


----------



## jawbreaker

I just bought the show. I had to claim to be doing schoolwork to get out of a social gathering. I spent seven hours wandering Halifax with the same people earlier so I don't feel guilty about it.

Well I do feel guilty about the not doing schoolwork part, but whatever.


----------



## jawbreaker

McQueen said:


> I thought you were a girl Ace.


Are you trying to say that girls can't have girlfriends? Because I'm totally okay with that, especially when there are cameras involved.


----------



## ToddTheBod

I bought the PPV. My stream's visual is all black though. I hear the audio. It wasn't like this 10 minutes ago.


----------



## McQueen

Sometimes you just need to get your nerd on and spend a Saturday night at home watching a Pro Wrestling telecast on your computer.

Although around these parts that probably isn't a "sometimes" thing.


----------



## McQueen

jawbreaker said:


> Are you trying to say that girls can't have girlfriends? Because I'm totally okay with that, especially when there are cameras involved.


Oh man, this deserves a All Japan style AHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH!


----------



## joedan

ROH tends to like to have their matches flow together and I expect this to be the case with the undercard. The show will probably kick off with Edwards/Davairi to work the crowd into a frenzy, followed immediately by the embassy tag. Then they will show the ANX and Aries matches in sucession with Aries/Daniels maining the undercard.

The Chain Match will probably open up after submission so they can keep the Chain and DQ stips seperate, then the "dream" tag, and finally Black/Strong.

For suprises I'm expecting either a return from Rave and/or Homicide or Daniels getting inserted into the main event and winning.


----------



## NSB

Who cares? Its just another dumb ppv from Really Overrated Hobos


----------



## Devildude

Well, I just finished watching Djoko/Fed in the Tennis and if GBH is even half as good as that match, we'll have a belter on our hands.


----------



## TheAce

I'm a man thank you very much!!:cussin:


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose

Just purchased the PPV, and I gotta be honest, I'm not as hyped for this one like I was Death Before Dishonor. No Davey, No Kenny Omega. The only match I really, *REALLY* wanna see is the Kings of Wrestling v WGTT. I have a feeling that there's gonna be a swerve at the end of the show. I wouldn't be surprised if neither Tyler Black or Roderick Strong walked out of NYC as the ROH Champion.

I potentially see a Dudley Boyz thing happening with Tyler saying he's gonna go on Raw with the belt then someone coming from the back to beat him for it. I don't think it's gonna be Homicide, though.


----------



## SHIRLEY

joedan said:


> ROH tends to like to have their matches flow together and I expect this to be the case with the undercard. The show will probably kick off with Edwards/Davairi to work the crowd into a frenzy, followed immediately by the embassy tag. Then they will show the ANX and Aries matches in sucession with Aries/Daniels maining the undercard.
> 
> The Chain Match will probably open up after submission so they can keep the Chain and DQ stips seperate, then the "dream" tag, and finally Black/Strong.
> 
> For suprises I'm expecting either a return from Rave and/or Homicide or Daniels getting inserted into the main event and winning.


Exactly my thoughts. Although I think the Chain match will come before the intermission and Daniels and Aries will be charged with the task of gradually building the crowd back up, going into the Kings match and the title match.

The best thing about doing it that way would be that we'll get to see the blood and debris being cleaned up, on hardcam, during the intermission. ANX could still run in on Daniels, after his match. Thus tying it all up nicely.


----------



## jpchicago23

I havent watched ROH in a few weeks, why exactly is Davey not on the card? Just wasnt booked or what? And i hope Homicide gets in on the main event


----------



## just1988

JuviJuiceIsLoose said:


> I potentially see a Dudley Boyz thing happening with Tyler saying he's gonna go on Raw with the belt then someone coming from the back to beat him for it


I'd mark. I'm really interested in seeing how the world title match is going to pan out. I'm not greatly familiar with the ROH product when it comes to title switches so I'm really looking forward to tonight's main.


----------



## Devildude

jpchicago23 said:


> I havent watched ROH in a few weeks, *why exactly is Davey not on the card?* Just wasnt booked or what? And i hope Homicide gets in on the main event


He's in Japan working a tour with NJPW.


----------



## jpchicago23

ok thanks, i hope someone else gets added to the match though so the main event isnt predictable with Black leaving


----------



## ViddyThis

I got back from seeing Dragon Gate about an hour ago, can't sleep so I bought the PPV. Hopefully I don't doze off by the time it gets to the main event.


----------



## SHIRLEY

jpchicago23 said:


> I havent watched ROH in a few weeks, why exactly is Davey not on the card? Just wasnt booked or what? And i hope Homicide gets in on the main event


Here's the latest VideoWire, for anyone who's not sure what's been going on lately.


----------



## McQueen

TheAce said:


> I'm a man thank you very much!!:cussin:


Sorry lol. Someone told me you were a girl in one of the Mafia games we were in.


----------



## ToddTheBod

What does everyone's stream have on it right now?


----------



## McQueen

Nothing.


----------



## TheAce

> Sorry lol. Someone told me you were a girl in one of the Mafia games we were in.


HA, that's hilarious.


----------



## ToddTheBod

Mine had a fixed shot of the ring and the fans walking in. My computer froze and rebooted and now I just have the "tune in to this page 5 minutes before.." page. Nothing really is going on.

It told me I had to re-buy the event. Then again, it said I didn't.


----------



## SHIRLEY

ToddTheBod said:


> Mine had a fixed shot of the ring and the fans walking in. My computer froze and rebooted and now I just have the "tune in to this page 5 minutes before.." page. Nothing really is going on.
> 
> It told me I had to re-buy the event. Then again, it said I didn't.


You might need to log-in again. Look for the silver button with the option to view in medium or high quality.

EDIT: Bobby Cruise is in the ring. Here we go!


----------



## McQueen

Anyone else got the stupid sitemap box in the way? Or know how to get rid of it?


----------



## ToddTheBod

Now I'm back to seeing the ring with the logo on the center of it with a fixed camera..


----------



## Dug2356

McQueen said:


> Anyone else got the stupid sitemap box in the way? Or know how to get rid of it?


I Have the Same Problem


----------



## TheAce

Here we go, crowd is primed. awesome.

Turner gets "Next world champ chant" lol...


----------



## Shivaki

This is my first ROH PPV. Definatly excited. 

Maybe full screen? i don't know.


----------



## SHIRLEY

Dug2356 said:


> I Have the Same Problem


Apparently it disappears if you go full screen and then back again.


----------



## Dug2356

yay no Dave 'Im Trying to be a heel by hating every single face and loving every heel' Prazek.


----------



## brandeito

mine just stopped working


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose

Damn, KK's girl looks kinda good!


----------



## SHIRLEY

LOL my headphones just died. The neighbours are going to be getting woken up when 'Cide appears.

Video/audio quality is great btw. It isn't in widescreen though.Not that it matters, since I won't be watching most of it in fullscreen anyway.


----------



## Devildude

Ouch, that looked brutal.


----------



## Wrestlinfan35

"You killed Kenny!"

LMFAO


----------



## 5hadow

"You killed Kenny" chants lol.


----------



## SHIRLEY

Kenny looks a bit out of it after that Benoit vs. Sabu moment.


----------



## TheAce

Holy SHIT!!! I thought Kenny WAS dead....man


----------



## acracker

OOOUCH!!!! Not cool dude, i hope hes okay :frustrate


----------



## brandeito

suprisingly good opener


----------



## ThePeoplesBooker

I'm assuming we are at King vs. Briscoe (don't know which one though)...


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose

I'm hoping we're looking at the future TV Champion.


----------



## acracker

Good thing they ended that quickly, get a medic for the poor guy


----------



## ThePeoplesBooker

What've I missed!!!


----------



## acracker

ohhhhh dear i think Mark might have hurt himself again


----------



## SHIRLEY

Crazy Mark decides to break his own fall with his coccyx.

Some nerves showing in the early going of the show.

Commentators mis-called the Cut-throat Driver as a Burning Hammer.


----------



## Ishboo

anyone else getting a laggy ass stream? Like every 15 seconds it freezes then skips forward?


----------



## Devildude

Good pair of openers.

**3/4 and *** respectively.


----------



## acracker

definitely a fun couple of openers


----------



## 5hadow

Love Necro's Longoria jersey.


----------



## acracker

Beer cup of DOOOOOOOOOOMMM!!


----------



## Ishboo

Hopefully this gets violent


----------



## ThePeoplesBooker

so we are now ready for Redwood/Mahoney and Embassy matchup...


----------



## PinkPanther21

After those great Brisco Bros matches, this Necro Butcher thing is worthless, in my opinion


----------



## SHIRLEY

FUCKING HELL! Grizzly's nearly dead now. This feels like an ECW show, up to now. 

Chaotic.


----------



## Beatles123

Embassy wins, as it should be. Good to see balls not go over


----------



## SHIRLEY

From a distance Ernie Osiris looked like Eric Bishoff, what with that white thing on his head.


----------



## 5hadow

Double chain match is next, so pumped for it.


----------



## TheAce

wow, going to this match early


----------



## Ishboo

This is going to be nice and bloody


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose

Here we go!


----------



## Beatles123

LOL!

"we have comments, lets take you to that...............*"

*Nothing* 



"This match has the potential to be bloody, warning!" *CROWD MARKS*

I love Roh.


----------



## PinkPanther21

The crowd's sure pumped for this match - should be fun just for the crowd reactions.


----------



## brandeito

yes finally


----------



## Ishboo

The audio has been very poor for this event so far


Gotta love Steens shirt!!


----------



## ViolenceIsGolden

That looks like a toy chain lol.


----------



## SHIRLEY

They should have chained Generico to Corino and had Corino keep him away from Steen.

They're struggling with audio when Bobby Cruise's mic is on. It's overriding everything else.


----------



## Beatles123

Rashashana Chants? o.o


----------



## acracker

forth match in and its gotten sick and red, reminds me of hardcore homecoming


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose

The Horror!!!


----------



## acracker

pwg style head drop


----------



## SHIRLEY

Meanwhile, backstage...



Shelton Benjamin's Twitter Account (@Sheltyb803) said:


> if chris hero doesn't stop eye ballin me he's not gonna make it to the ring
> 
> 15 minutes ago via Twitter for iPhone


----------



## PinkPanther21

Generico's somersault through the table looked awesome!


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose

LMAO @ Steen's reaction!


----------



## brandeito

mine froze


----------



## acracker

my stream just blq'ed out


----------



## PinkPanther21

Feed went down - bummer!


----------



## Ishboo

what a great time to lose the stream. Holy shit.....


----------



## TheAce

F$%k!!


----------



## ViolenceIsGolden

Fuck this. That was hardcore match of the year.


----------



## ToddTheBod

Welp my stream just went down at the end of that match.. Nice..


----------



## Wrestlinfan35

Colt was just about to get killed then the stream stops. Wow...


----------



## RoninTK

Heh, had to come here and make sure I wasn't the only one down.... great timing too, WTF!!!

All good, back up now!


----------



## SHIRLEY

Is it a coincidence that the stream went down, during a crucifiction, in a match featuring four jews?


----------



## McQueen

Son of a bitch.


----------



## Devildude

Meh, I guess I'll head to bed and catch the full show in a few days, can't be arsed to deal with tech issues all night.


----------



## PinkPanther21

Back up finally


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose

Fuck, my stream is really fucking up and the screen went black just when they tied Cabana up!


----------



## brandeito

great match


----------



## PinkPanther21

Nice ending - but the momentum was killed by the loss of the feed during the climactic part of the match.


----------



## Ishboo

Yea the stream fuck up killed the match. I like the end tho with Steen stealing the mask

Hopefully this sets up a final showdown with Steen and Generico at the next ppv


----------



## McQueen

How did Cabana get out, if anyone actually saw it.


----------



## Ham and Egger

So when Generico turned fat?


----------



## ThePeoplesBooker

Ass Buster said:


> So when Generico turned fat?


What?


----------



## KingKicks

Shame about the stream going down, as the match was going pretty great.

Steen recreating the shirt was epic stuff though.


----------



## 5hadow

Davey is not retiring!


----------



## brandeito

daveys staying yeah


----------



## ECW fan

Davey is the fuckin man!


----------



## KYSeahawks

Yeahhhhhhhhhhh Daveys staying this interview has been pretty good


----------



## PinkPanther21

Awesome Davey Richards interview - perhaps the best wrestling interview I've seen since one of the best that the original ECW did.


----------



## Omega_VIK

I'm loving this Richards' promo. Really personal.


----------



## acracker

WHAT A TWIST, YEAH!!!!!! 

BITW!! NWC!!

The American Wolf Davey Boy Richards baby!


----------



## Beatles123

Well, that promo sealed the deal! DAVEY WILL BE CHAMP!


----------



## PinkPanther21

I love Terry Funk!


----------



## SHIRLEY

Davey Richards cuts a tearjerking, promo of the year candidate.

I would have liked to have seen the retirement thing stay up in the air until Final Battle but maybe Davey will win the title tonight? Maybe???


----------



## KYSeahawks

OK Daniels needs to insert himself into the main event and win the title and build up Daveyvs Daniels for the title at Final Battle that would be awesome


----------



## KingKicks

Davey staying. Brilliant.

Really enjoyed the interview as well.


----------



## McQueen

That was a pretty good interview. But why was he talking about leaving for his wife and then acknowledged his marriage was a failure at the end of the interview, doesn't make a lot of sense.


----------



## PinkPanther21

Man - I am so pumped for every single upcoming match!


----------



## ViolenceIsGolden

Good to hear Davey Richards has the same sickness Ric Flair has, wrestling addict. Good to hear he's not going anywhere anytime soon.


----------



## ThePeoplesBooker

American Wolves will be the World Heavyweight Champion and TV Champion at the end of 2010 you can take that to the bank!!!


----------



## Sephiroth

What matches have happened? What is happening now? I just ordered.

I'm getting this on my screen...

We had an outage here please click "restart stream" and a Tyler promo is airing....


----------



## ToddTheBod

What's wrong with the stream now?


----------



## PinkPanther21

Stream's fine here - it was the half-way point and they're doing promos - no problem


----------



## McQueen

Must be intermission.


----------



## Sephiroth

Ok good, I think I got it now. Its showing the ring empty with people in their seats. I'm guessing intermission


----------



## ToddTheBod

It's intermission?


----------



## McQueen

Seph you missed the two Briscoes matches, Embassy Tag (I missed the finish) and the Double Chain match.


----------



## Beatles123

so how will they handle tyler going to WWE with the belt?

Questions and controversy loom...


----------



## Sephiroth

McQueen said:


> Seph you missed the two Briscoes matches, Embassy Tag (I missed the finish) and the Double Chain match.


Nothing I wanted to see. So good. I ordered only for Aries/Daniels, KOW tag, Roddy winning, and the heat Daivari is going to get. And a possible surprise. 

Ratings so far and any stand out moments or anything? I'll check out the Davey promo sometime later.


----------



## PinkPanther21

I'd be very surprised if Tyler Black held the belt at the end of the night. Given how WWE has dealt with other former ROH wrestlers - ahem - I seriously doubt that Black wants to burn any bridges with ROH.


----------



## Sephiroth

I hope Roddy loses, then Davey comes out and murderdeathkills Tyler.


----------



## acracker

im having fun jimmy


----------



## SHIRLEY

Its looking like Delirous has split the show into two halves.

All the chaotic brawling came in the first half. All the pure wrestling seems to be on its way, in the second. That is, maybe, until Tyler vs. Roderick goes off the deep end.

The photogenic Joe Dombrowski getting his face time. Uh oh Corny...bracing for Russo baiting.


----------



## PinkPanther21

Sephiroth said:


> Nothing I wanted to see. So good. I ordered only for Aries/Daniels, KOW tag, Roddy winning, and the heat Daivari is going to get. And a possible surprise.
> 
> Ratings so far and any stand out moments or anything? I'll check out the Davey promo sometime later.


I thought both Briscoe matches were quite good - but the best stuff is definitely still to come.

I couldn't care less about the Necro/Balls match and the Steen/Generico feud match was spoiled by an outage at the climactic portion of the match.


----------



## McQueen

The embassy tag was a bit of a waste of time, actually really enjoyed the two Briscoes/ANE matches, Mark didn't even look awful in singles. Double Chain was ok, couple big spots but somewhat of a limiting gimmick in the first place, interesting post match stuff though.

Going offline again.


----------



## TheAce

Man, Kelly and Dumb-Browski are bumbling


----------



## Sephiroth

Lets all golf clap for Davey being a certified EMT

Edit: This is a stupid announcement for a PPV...where he isn't even at.


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose

I hope they don't pull a Tyler Black with Davey and give him the belt way after they should have.


----------



## Omega_VIK

Lol, Prince Nana mispronouncing Balls' name.


----------



## ThePeoplesBooker

Pro Wrestling Ohio's Joe Dombrowski at ROH event go figure good for someone for my local promotion getting some love from one of the big three promotions....


----------



## Sephiroth

Why does Eddie still remind me of Matt Sydal except with a Faux Hawk


----------



## acracker

awful waffle style manoeuvre


----------



## PinkPanther21

Stream down again - AAAARGGHH!!!


----------



## Sephiroth

That was...not good.


----------



## McQueen

They really missed an opportunity to get Daivari super cheap heat.


----------



## PinkPanther21

That was a nice match - would have been better if - once again - the loss of the stream in the middle hadn't interfered with the momentum. If that happens during the next 3 matches, I'm done buying the original broadcasts of these shows. I'll buy the replay and see the whole thing without interruptions.


----------



## brandeito

i love how they showed the guy smiling at edwards for like 20 seconds


----------



## Sephiroth

Hey McQueen, I'm going to the Mall of America tomorrow. Meet me at Camp Snoopy?


----------



## PinkPanther21

McQueen said:


> They really missed an opportunity to get Daivari super cheap heat.


Especially on 9/11!


----------



## McQueen

Nice name botch. :lmao

LOL Seph, its Nickelodeon world now.


----------



## SHIRLEY

Excepting the chain match, everything's been very straightforward and uneventful.

The action is coming thick and fast though.

Aries has a track record of awesome NY promos.


----------



## lewieG

Wait, who won the Edwards vs Daivari match? My stream stopped so I left the room instead of waiting for it to come back and when I got back, Aries was in the ring.


----------



## Sephiroth

McQueen said:


> Nice name botch. :lmao
> 
> LOL Seph, its Nickelodeon world now.


Not to me. Camp Snoopy til the day I die


----------



## 5hadow

Oh Austin, you are awesome.


----------



## acracker

"Oh no he did in't!"


----------



## lewieG

Oh, Aries. That CD line was hilarious.


----------



## Omega_VIK

Lol, CDs are obsolete?


----------



## Sephiroth

You have to apply for a manager's license? Oh TNA...I mean ROH


----------



## lewieG

Ugh the 'Golden Snack Cakes' chant is back already.


----------



## McQueen

CD line was awesome. Starting to think Daniels is going to challenge Tyler and win tonight after Roddy loses.


----------



## acracker

Vintage ROH dogfighting


----------



## SHIRLEY

Who's the ...got in the crowd? Why is there always one?


----------



## Beatles123

UFC Chants? Really?


----------



## Sephiroth

Cool finish, disappointing match


----------



## Omega_VIK

Damn, super Angel Wings ftw. That was just sick.


----------



## The Reject

This crowd is awful.


----------



## brandeito

way Awesome match


----------



## lewieG

What a finish! I loved the missed moonsault/heat seeker spot too. Great match too, can't wait for KOW vs WGTT, up now.


----------



## PinkPanther21

Some cool spots in that match, but it didn't have much of an excitement factor, for some reason.


----------



## KYSeahawks

here we go KOW vs WGTT


----------



## acracker

Here we go, the moment we've all been waiting for


----------



## Ishboo

Great to see Shelton again!!


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose

This is what I paid to see, fellas!!!

Let's go!!!


----------



## SHIRLEY

PinkPanther21 said:


> Some cool spots in that match, but it didn't have much of an excitement factor, for some reason.


That was because of morons in the crowd trying to get themselves over.

So here we are. KOW-WGTT. The match that I paid for. The Kings are in Royal purple, which is a nice touch.

I haven't been that pleased with the show, so far, tbh. This match needs to live up to its potential.


----------



## PinkPanther21

I expected Benjamin to come out jumping up and down with excitement - instead it was Charlie Haas - cool!


----------



## TheAce

Is my feed seriously down right now......seriously

Edit: 3mins into WGTT VS KOW rules


----------



## lewieG

I hope Shelton busts out his old school 450 at some point in this match.


----------



## PinkPanther21

5-star match so far! I love all the chain wrestling and all 4 guys know how to sell every move.


----------



## McQueen

I'm officially annoyed now.


----------



## SHIRLEY

Match of the night already. Haasamin look right at home.


----------



## TheAce

MARK...how many near deaths can we have?


----------



## Omega_VIK

Yes, gold standard chants!!!


----------



## lewieG

Loved the tease of WGTT's leapfrog move.


----------



## SHIRLEY

I'll mark if Shelton's Momma comes out and takes out Hagadorn.


----------



## Ishboo

Sweet double neckbreaker by Shelton

This has been a real fun match


----------



## brandeito

that was amazing


----------



## Sephiroth

Great match, not awesome. Awful fucking finish.


----------



## PinkPanther21

That was sweet! But I wish the KOW hadn't gone for the elbow so many times.


----------



## NolanVE

I'm not gonna lie while that was a great match, Im somewhat disappointed.


----------



## 5hadow

That match was very entertaining.


----------



## Wrestlinfan35

Good match. I did not like that ending at all though.


----------



## KingKicks

Great match. Flat ending.


----------



## Ishboo

Match of the night easily


Nasty elbow drop!!


----------



## Ham and Egger

Hagadorns nuts exploded on impact!


----------



## KYSeahawks

Yeah the match was awesome but the finish was bad and rematch at Final Battle would be awesome


----------



## Notorious

I hope Roderick Strong wins the title.


----------



## Omega_VIK

Great match. It started off great, but the ending was definitely not that good.


----------



## 5hadow

LOL Cornette is going nuts.


----------



## Ham and Egger

Black is gonna get destroyed by the crowd when he steps out.


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose

Awesome match, but the ending wasn't so great.

I'm really hoping this wasn't Shelton and Charlie's last match in ROH, because I wanna see them against the Briscoes and the Wolves, and Dark City Fight Club, etc.

Well worth the money!!!


----------



## PinkPanther21

They lose the feed when the main event is starting!? Un-believable!!!


----------



## Ishboo

Lol at the 'NXT' chants


----------



## 5hadow

"Future jobber" chants.


----------



## Shivaki

NXT Chants to Black. Man, what haven't they chanted?


----------



## SHIRLEY

Roddy and Truth have new attire, so he must be winning.


----------



## Ham and Egger

lol FCW chants.


----------



## ALLEYEZONME

LMAO!! That was awesome Tyler!


----------



## PinkPanther21

LOL - Black using a Cena submission move - beautiful!


----------



## Ishboo

that was amazing

Todd is DEAD!


----------



## Omega_VIK

Well the ref is dead


----------



## PinkPanther21

How cool is Terry Funk? Incredibly cool!


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose

PinkPanther21 said:


> How cool is Terry Funk? Incredibly cool!


He's middle-aged and crazy!


----------



## Ham and Egger

Funk needs to move his old ass more faster to make those counts!


----------



## SHIRLEY

The first of the multitude of run-ins happens.

EDIT: Or not.


----------



## ALLEYEZONME

LMAO at the New York crowd not giving a fuck about funk.


----------



## 5hadow

Roddy finally did it.


----------



## brandeito

yessssssssssssssssssss


----------



## PinkPanther21

Was it as amazing as the last iPPV championship match? Not quite - but it was damned good!


----------



## KingKicks

Never thought it would happen but I marked big time.


----------



## Omega_VIK

Damn great chain wrestling


----------



## ALLEYEZONME

New champ Roddy!


----------



## Ham and Egger

Damn, Roddy no sold the shit out of all Black's offense.


----------



## Wrestlinfan35

Tyler getting the chants he deserves. "Thank you Tyler"

Pretty good match I thought. Good to see Roddy win.

HOMICIDE!


----------



## Omega_VIK

Tyler's last match...


----------



## ALLEYEZONME

"Thank You Tyler!" chants! Wow that surprised me.


----------



## 5hadow

Homicide!


----------



## Ishboo

HOMICIDE!!!


----------



## ALLEYEZONME

Homicide muthafuckas!! BLAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAT!


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose

*HOMICIDE!!!*


----------



## Amber B

Ok I just marked.


----------



## SHIRLEY

Technically difficulties worked into an angle!!!

DA DUN DA DUN DA DUN DUN!

CIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIDDDDDDDDDDEE!!!!


----------



## PinkPanther21

Good for Tyler not shaking hands - go out as a heel - takes guts - Homicide returning - Cool!


----------



## Sephiroth

Good, but disappointing. Whole show (that I saw)was disappointing


----------



## ALLEYEZONME

Please let me see a cop killa!


----------



## Omega_VIK

Doesn't know Homicide's entrance music? It sounds familiar


----------



## Sephiroth

ALLEYEZONME said:


> "Thank You Tyler!" chants! Wow that surprised me.


You've never seen an ROH World Title change before? They do that everytime


----------



## ToddTheBod

Good PPV.

After all the work Tyler Black has done, that was a strange send off. I guess Cornette is tired of losing his guys..


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose

Omega_VIK said:


> Doesn't know Homocide's entrance music? It sounds familiar


Beanie Siegel- The Truth


----------



## ViolenceIsGolden

Awesome return for Homicide. TNA fucking sucks. Some really good wrestling tonight. Far from the ppv of the year which was DBDVIII. I blame the crowd. It was kinda like a TNA crowd tonight, loud but not passionate and very forced and annoying. The wrestlers were botching and unsure of what to do next all night long. Still very good ppv but no classic matches on it.


----------



## Omega_VIK

This was my first ROH ppv. And although I didn't see the whole ppv but I enjoy the hell out of it.


----------



## Notorious

Omega_VIK said:


> This was my first ROH ppv. And although I didn't see the whole ppv but I enjoy the hell out of it.


This is just what I was about to say.


----------



## Ishboo

Omega_VIK said:


> Doesn't know Homicide's entrance music? It sounds familiar


The song? Beanie Sigel - The Truth

the Intro is from Kill Bill


----------



## Omega_VIK

JuviJuiceIsLoose said:


> Beanie Siegel- The Truth


Ah Thanks.


----------



## lewieG

The last two matches were both good, Tyler vs Roddy was kinda surreal, I marked out so hard for Homicide's return. Not as good a PPV as DBD, obviously, but still a good show. Better than anything WWE or TNA's been putting out in the last few months.


----------



## dazzy666

man tyler is the man

i wish we got to see people like him punk kaval danielson and so on get to put on matches to there full potential instead of a wwe style match


----------



## Omega_VIK

notorious_187 said:


> This is just what I was about to say.


Lol, I guess I beat you to it.


----------



## Sephiroth

Omega_VIK said:


> This was my first ROH ppv. And although I didn't see the whole ppv but I enjoy the hell out of it.


Chalk it up to missing the first half of the show or being in the front row for ROH's best two PPVs ever or my viewing experience being different, but it was a good show, but not worth ordering.


----------



## SHIRLEY

Sephiroth said:


> Good, but disappointing. Whole show (that I saw)was disappointing


Overall, the whole event was underwhelming IMHO. Not comparable to last years GBH or DBD8.

However, KOW-WGTT delivered (lets just pretend Hagadorn doesn't exist), there was a title change and Homicide came back. That's what I paid to see and that's what I got. I can't complain, it ended on a major high note.

I'm guessing Tyler enjoyed flicking off the NYC crowd. He's probably wanted to do that for a long time. It's a pity Homicide didn't Cop Killa him though.


----------



## ToddTheBod

Shelton looked so hyped to be there. He put on a really good show, happy for him.


----------



## Ishboo

For only $15, I dont see how its not worth it


----------



## SuperDuperDragon

Maybe I just wasn't in the mood or what, but I really didn't enjoy this that much, really wish I would have passed.


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose

dazzy666 said:


> man tyler is the man
> 
> i wish we got to see people like him punk kaval danielson and so on get to put on matches to there full potential instead of a wwe style match


That's not possible with the WWE's schedule. They'd be injured within 2 weeks.


----------



## Sephiroth

Ishboo said:


> For only $15, I dont see how its not worth it


I could have spayed or neutered a pet, ask Bob Barker for details


----------



## EA_GUY

missed the first three matches.

Steen & Corino vs. Generico & Cabana was pretty good but stream issues hurt it.

Davari vs. Edwards was decent

Aries vs. Daniels was a good match but it was disappointing considering what it could have been. 

KOW vs. WGTT was a great match. Didn't like the finish but it was still great.

I loved the main event and the return of Homicide.

Good show for what I saw


----------



## McQueen

I think everyone and their mothers knew the Cide return was coming post match but damn it was good to see. SUPER SHOCKED Roddy actually won to be completely honest. I'm sure it will be a short run though, as much of a fan as I am of the guy he just isn't "the guy" if you get what I mean.

-Really enjoyed both ANE/Briscoes matches which shocked me.

-Didn't see the end of the Embassy tag but I didn't like it anyways, Grizzly might be even lamer than Pelle Primeau which is saying something.

-Double Chain was solid, i'm glad they didn't go too overboard with spots and what we got was nice, didn't help my stream cut out during the climax. Post match was awesome.

-TV Title match was kinda fail. EE is talented but I have no reason to give a fuck about the guy. He is still CAW to me. They dropped the ball big time by not having either Daivari cut a promo or win. 

-Aries/Daniels was okay but it just didn't come off very smooth, liked the Super Wings finish though.

-KOW/WGTT was pretty much the opposite of previous match, ending was a bit weak but was a good (not great) match. Still MOTN.

-Tyler Black fuck off, altrhough I did enjoy the Cena spots. Again really shocked Roddy won, liked the match for the most part but the run-ins were crap.

Decent show, nothing to get super excited for but not upset I bought it either. And I cannot believe i';m saying this but a Davey Richards promo was one of the best parts of the night. That kinda blew me away, i'm used to nothing more than "ARGH I'M INTENSE GUYZ!" from Davey.


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose

ToddTheBod said:


> Shelton looked so hyped to be there. He put on a really good show, happy for him.


That's so true. He and Charlie looked like they were in really good shape, too.

I'm definitely hoping they return to ROH, but there's a possibility of TNA scooping them up.


----------



## Sephiroth

Yeah, I guess I shouldn't say it wasn't worth ordering. I'm fine with the price and what I saw, but if I hadn't seen it, I would have been fine too. In fact, I could have played some Halo: Reach instead.


----------



## Omega_VIK

JuviJuiceIsLoose said:


> That's so true. He and Charlie looked like they were in really good shape, too.
> 
> I'm definitely hoping they return to ROH, but there's a possibility of TNA scooping them up.


Yeah, if they get to be on the roster then that would be fucking great.


----------



## McQueen

It was nice to see Haas so animated as well. I was always a fan of his.


----------



## will94

Roddy's world champ! I'm marking big time, and of course I had to work and miss it happen live. Damn it all.


----------



## McQueen

You missed it by about 15 minutes Will.


----------



## ALLEYEZONME

Sephiroth said:


> *In fact, I could have played some Halo: Reach instead.*


You what? How the hell do you have it?! lol


----------



## jawbreaker

Quick snowflakes:

King/Jay: ***
Rhett/Mark: **1/2
Embassy/GrizzlyBalls: ***
Double Chain: ****1/4 (postmatch: *****)
Edwards/Daivari: *
Aries/Daniels: ***1/2
KOW/WGTT: ****
Strong/Black: ***3/4


----------



## McQueen

I suppose i'll take part in snowflake nonsense too for the shitz & giggles of calling Ace a woman/possible lesbian earlier tonight (honestly the highlight of my PPV experience)

King/Jay - ** 3/4
Titus/Mark - ** 3/4
Embassy/GrizzlyBalls - * 1/2
Double Chain - *** 1/2
Aries/Daniels - ***
Edwards/Daivari - * 1/2
KOW/WGTT - *** 3/4
Black/Strong - ***


----------



## SHIRLEY

jawbreaker said:


> Quick snowflakes:
> 
> King/Jay: ***
> Rhett/Mark: **1/2
> Embassy/GrizzlyBalls: ***
> Double Chain: ****1/4 (postmatch: *****)
> Edwards/Daivari: *
> Aries/Daniels: ***1/2
> KOW/WGTT: ****
> Strong/Black: ***3/4


I don't do snowflakes but I'd say that you're about one star too high on every match. There were no classic wrestling matches IMHO. Just a few classic moments.


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose

McQueen said:


> I suppose i'll take part in snowflake nonsense too for the shitz & giggles of calling Ace a woman/possible lesbian earlier tonight (honestly the highlight of my PPV experience)
> 
> King/Jay - ** 3/4
> Titus/Mark - ** 3/4
> Embassy/GrizzlyBalls - * 1/2
> Double Chain - *** 1/2
> Aries/Daniels - ***
> Edwards/Daivari - * 1/2
> KOW/WGTT - *** 3/4
> Black/Strong - ***


I pretty much agree fully, except I wouldn't even give that Embassy/GrizzlyBalls match that extra 1/2 star.


----------



## KingCrash

jawbreaker said:


> Quick snowflakes:
> 
> King/Jay: ***
> Rhett/Mark: **1/2
> Embassy/GrizzlyBalls: ***
> Double Chain: ****1/4 (postmatch: *****)
> Edwards/Daivari: *
> Aries/Daniels: ***1/2
> KOW/WGTT: ****
> Strong/Black: ***3/4


What happened after the chain match? And did the House of Truth run out during the main event?


----------



## McQueen

Generico got unmasked, Steen stole it and using a chair and Corino's blood recreated his new T-Shirt.

And yes for the reason of giving Funk a reason to go nuts, and it somewhat killed the matchs flow.


----------



## KingKicks

KingCrash said:


> What happened after the chain match? And did the House of Truth run out during the main event?


Steen took Generico's mask off (Cabana quickly covered his face and they went backstage), then afterwards Steen recreated the picture from his shirt using Generico's mask, a chair and Corino's blood.

As for star ratings, on first viewing:

King/Jay: **1/2
Rhett/Mark: **1/4
Embassy/GrizzlyBalls: *1/2
Double Chain: Won't rate yet
Edwards/Daivari: **
Aries/Daniels: ***1/4
KOW/WGTT: ****
Strong/Black: ***3/4

I wouldn't be surprised if we see at Final Battle:

Strong/Davey (seems obvious now)
Steen/Generico Final Encounter (I Quit Match maybe?)

then depending on whether Shelton/Haas come back:

WGTT/Briscoes

otherwise KOW/Briscoes one final time.


----------



## ViolenceIsGolden

KingCrash said:


> What happened after the chain match? And did the House of Truth run out during the main event?


In the match Steve Corinos 14 year old son helped untie Kevin Steens chain and the crowd chanted kill that kid. After the match ended with El Generico and Colt Cabana winning they were attacked by both Steen and Corino. Generico was going for a move on Steen from the top turnbuckle but Steen took Genericos mask off and then put it on his face and started clowning around in the ring then proceeded to use his thumb and Steve Corinos bloodied face to write Mr. Wrestling on a steel chair propped up in the middle of the ring. It was very funny. While the crowd was still chanting "kill the kid" which was even more funny. I guess they thought Steen was gonna turn on Corino and kill the kid.


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose

ViolenceIsGolden said:


> In the match Steve Corinos 14 year old son helped untie Kevin Steens chain and the crowd chanted kill that kid. After the match ended with El Generico and Colt Cabana winning they were attacked by both Steen and Corino. Generico was going for a move on Steen from the top turnbuckle but Steen took Genericos mask off and then put it on his face and started clowning around in the ring then proceeded to use his thumb and Steve Corinos bloodied face to write Mr. Wrestling on a steel chair propped up in the middle of the ring. It was very funny. While the crowd was still chanting "kill the kid" which was even more funny. I guess they thought Steen was gonna turn on Corino and kill the kid.


That kill the kid chant was hilarious! I doubt Corino would let anyone touch him, but I'd love to see him get fucked up at their next match!


----------



## SHIRLEY

I think this pic speaks for itself.


----------



## McQueen

"Kiss my brown lips Roderick!"

"Aaaaa.... Okay Bro"


----------



## KingCrash

McQueen said:


> Generico got unmasked, Steen stole it and using a chair and Corino's blood recreated his new T-Shirt.
> 
> And yes for the reason of giving Funk a reason to go nuts, and it somewhat killed the matchs flow.


Sucks I was at a college football game God told me to leave. Well as long as Funk didn't have to count pins it's shouldn't hurt it too bad. Seems from everyone's ratings it was below DBD but still a decent show. And did I read that WGTT stripped Hagadorn? Why?


----------



## McQueen

Oh Funk became the ref.

Hagadouche got stripped for payback reasons (he threw the elbow pad to Hero).


----------



## SHIRLEY

McQueen said:


> "Kiss my brown lips Roderick!"
> 
> "Aaaaa.... Okay Bro"


*"Aaaaa....Erkay brow...Reng ef Arner Whirled Chempion."



KingCrash said:


> Sucks I was at a college football game God told me to leave. Well as long as Funk didn't have to count pins it's shouldn't hurt it too bad. Seems from everyone's ratings it was below DBD but still a decent show. And did I read that WGTT stripped Hagadorn? Why?


Funk counted pins. He was more agile than anyone could have anticipated.

As for WGTT stripping Hagadorn. Who knows?


----------



## McQueen

Yeah especially concidering Funk was hobbling a bit during his entrance.


----------



## Emperor DC

FB is already looking awesome.

I know we're getting Davey/Strong, who always deliver, but possible with the inclusion of Homicide, though I'd like to see 'Cide/Daniels or Cide/Daniels/Aries. 

Also got the probably final encounter between Generico/Steen. I like the idea of it ending a year after it all begun. The story has come full circle and it would be sensational to see.

Then you have other possible matches to add onto it, KOW/WGTT or WGTT/Briscoes with KOW maybe wrestling a team in a special attraction?

Does not sound like a classic, yet better than most PPV's this year which is saying something for ROH's quality imo. The fact people seem dissapointed in a PPV with three or four *** at the least speaks volumes, but of course, we know they can do so much better than they did, though I have not seen the event and will reserve judgement.

Can't wait for Final Battle now.


----------



## Emperor DC

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=V6mL9GElJsw
'Cide. <3

for the people that did not see it, type glory by honor into youtube, go to "upload date" in search options and some stuff is there, for the timebeing.


----------



## KingCrash

Two things. One, Homicide coming back was awesome.

Two, when Homicide does face Roddy, I hope he stabs Truth with a hundred forks.


----------



## SHIRLEY

Emperor DC said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=V6mL9GElJsw
> 'Cide. <3
> 
> for the people that did not see it, type glory by honor into youtube, go to "upload date" in search options and some stuff is there, for the timebeing.


Use Keepvid to grab it while you can.

I just found an unbelievably high-quality video of Punk vs. Funk, on Youtube. Made my night that.


----------



## ViolenceIsGolden

I think I could already predict some of the matches they'll do for Final Battle.

ROH World Title
Roderick Strong(C) vs. Davey Richards

Homicide vs. Christopher Daniels- This match will probably not have much of a build up to it or anything but it'll deliver. This could be a Number 1 contenders match.

ROH TV Title
Eddie Edwards(C) vs. Eric Stevens- This could be WAY better than the match tonight. Hopefully Eric Stevens wins this but overall the match would be good and put Eric Stevens on a level he's not at yet.

Probably some boring match to get Delirious on the card and maybe Jerry Lynn too.

Kings of Wrestling vs. The Worlds Greatest Tag Team again

All Night Express vs. The Briscoe Brothers

Some sort of stipulation that allows Steen to bleed with some weapons and it to be a very brutal match
Kevin Steen vs. El Generico


----------



## smitlick

ViolenceIsGolden said:


> I think I could already predict some of the matches they'll do for Final Battle.
> 
> ROH World Title
> Roderick Strong(C) vs. Davey Richards
> 
> Homicide vs. Christopher Daniels- This match will probably not have much of a build up to it or anything but it'll deliver. This could be a Number 1 contenders match.
> 
> ROH TV Title
> Eddie Edwards(C) vs. Eric Stevens- This could be WAY better than the match tonight. Hopefully Eric Stevens wins this but overall the match would be good and put Eric Stevens on a level he's not at yet.
> 
> Probably some boring match to get Delirious on the card and maybe Jerry Lynn too.
> 
> Kings of Wrestling vs. The Worlds Greatest Tag Team again
> 
> All Night Express vs. The Briscoe Brothers
> 
> Some sort of stipulation that allows Steen to bleed with some weapons and it to be a very brutal match
> Kevin Steen vs. El Generico


Delirious is the booker now so i don't think he'll be any shows anymore.


----------



## FITZ

So I just got home and I had a fantastic sign. I won't deny that I flipped shit when Strong won the title. I felt that all 3 main events delivered. And Kevin Steen's character really is one sick fuck. I'll have some more to say after I get some sleep tomorrow.


----------



## ZdSquirt

I accidently fell asleep during this.. 
Now Im Another Show Behind. I Still need to watch Viva La Lucha: Xtreme Rebllion, Dragongate Enter The Dragon, and the latest Smackdown, and now i have to add this to my list! Just Great!


----------



## SuperDuperSonic

ROH Title Match
Christopher Daniels vs. Davey Richards

Homicide vs. Roderick Strong

Fight Without Honor
Kevin Steen vs. El Generico

TV Title Match
Eddie Edwards vs. Claudio Castagnoli

Chris Hero vs. Kenny King

I'm really hoping to see some of the puro talent return.


----------



## smitlick

superdupersonic said:


> ROH Title Match
> Christopher Daniels vs. Davey Richards
> 
> Homicide vs. Roderick Strong
> 
> Fight Without Honor
> Kevin Steen vs. El Generico
> 
> TV Title Match
> Eddie Edwards vs. Claudio Castagnoli
> 
> Chris Hero vs. Kenny King
> 
> I'm really hoping to see some of the puro talent return.



That then ruins your hopeful Wolves vs KOW match...


----------



## Cleavage

Did Homicide have Julius Smokes with him.


----------



## SuperDuperSonic

smitlick said:


> That then ruins your hopeful Wolves vs KOW match...


ROH already did that by putting Davey back in the ROH Title mix. What I'm hoping for is we'll finally get the Wolves in their proper dream matches against MCMG and KOW for the Detroit/Toronto doubleshot. I see KOW vs. Wolves becoming a several month long blood feud that starts off as just an intense broken friendship. The feud will come to an end on PPV.


----------



## ultimoDANK

Great to see Homicide back. Hopefully he's motivated after getting out of TNA. He won't have to climb out of some stupid cage in ROH!


----------



## SHIRLEY

Apparently the show was uploaded to GFL only a couple of hours after it finished, for those who want to catch the replay.



Purple Kisses said:


> Did Homicide have Julius Smokes with him.


No. Maybe they're saving that little pop for another show. They gave away enough here. Homicide appearing is what people wanted to see.

-

Some great photos, of the show, here:

http://www.topropephotography.net/

-

Since we're taking wild punts at the Final Battle card...

*ROH World Championship*
Roderick Strong (c) w/Truth Martini vs. Davey Richards

*ROH World Tag Team Championship*
The Kings of Wrestling (c) vs. Charlie Haas & Shelton Benjamin

Christopher Daniels vs. Homicide

*I Quit Match*
Kevin Steen vs. El Generico

*ROH Television Championship Match*
Eddie Edwards vs. Austin Aries

Jay & Mark Briscoe vs. The All-Night Express

Colt Cabana vs. Steve Corino vs. Jerry Lynn vs. Kenny Omega vs. Erick Stevens vs. Delirious

Sara Del Rey vs. Ayako Hamada


----------



## adri17

Shirley Crabtree said:


> Since we're taking wild punts at the Final Battle card...
> 
> *ROH World Championship*
> Roderick Strong (c) w/Truth Martini vs. Davey Richards
> 
> *ROH World Tag Team Championship*
> The Kings of Wrestling (c) vs. Charlie Haas & Shelton Benjamin
> 
> Christopher Daniels vs. Homicide
> 
> *I Quit Match*
> Kevin Steen vs. El Generico
> 
> *ROH Television Championship Match*
> Eddie Edwards vs. Austin Aries
> 
> Jay & Mark Briscoe vs. The All-Night Express
> 
> Colt Cabana vs. Steve Corino vs. Jerry Lynn vs. Kenny Omega vs. Erick Stevens vs. Delirious
> 
> Sara Del Rey vs. Ayako Hamada


This would possibly be one of the best cards of the year. Really interested in every match except the 6-way and the women's match. Let's hope ROH reads this site.


----------



## joedan

Pretty late giving my thoughts but I was burned out last night. I enjoyed the show but didn't love it which was the problem. My ratings

King/Briscoe-**3/4
Titus/Briscoe-**1/2
Embassy/Grizzly Ballz-*3/4 (I enjoyed it for what it was)
Chain Match-(cant rate it completely because of the lost feed but based on what I saw)***3/4
Davairi/Edwards-**
Daniels/Aries-***1/2
KOW/WGTT-****
Black/Strong-***1/2

Solid show that could have been so much better. I enjoyed the triple main events though which were the selling points and there was some newsworthy stuff with the title switch and Homicides return. Hopefully by Final Battle Delirious will have settled into a rythm and will give us a better show.


----------



## jawbreaker

The gaps in the double chain match aren't hard to fill in based on the fact that the feed was only out for about three minutes and nothing had really changed when it came up.


----------



## SHIRLEY

I missed the Cabana 'Pillars of Hercules' spot and the T-shirt recreation too.

Luckily somebody was quick on the printscreen trigger.


----------



## S-Mac

That is fucking awesome.


----------



## RKing85

Last night was my first time purchasing an internet PPV of any kind. It was pretty good quality, and I only lost my stream once for a short amount of time. The two main events were both very good, although I think I am with the majority when I say I didn't like the finish of the tag team match.


----------



## ChrisisAwesome

To all those who warned or question doing the double shot from Rahway to watch evolve you were right. I got to the Manhattan Center at 8:10 pm and they wouldn't let me in the building. 

I complained to security and me along with 6 other people who had seated tickets were told we can't come in they had sold tickets at the door and were over capacity. At around the start of the Colt chain match Cornette cam down to the lobby and ignored all of the fans who were yelling for his attention at the door. 

Mid way the Colt match someone who was working for ROH went outside to smoke and was than not allowed back in. He called "Sid" who is apparently the VP of something in ROH came down stairs to let everyone with a ticket inside the building. 

I got to see From went Corino spit on the ECW Chair and onwards.

Summary of the story is Cornette doesn't really give 2 shits about the fans and ROH sold tickets they didn't have room for. I'm gonna start reading this thread to see what I missed but if anyone has a download to the opening of the show i'd appreciate it.

I purchased Evolve 4 so will try to upload that today.


----------



## Kid Kamikaze10

Shirley Crabtree said:


> Apparently the show was uploaded to GFL only a couple of hours after it finished, for those who want to catch the replay.
> 
> 
> 
> No. Maybe they're saving that little pop for another show. They gave away enough here. Homicide appearing is what people wanted to see.
> 
> -
> 
> Some great photos, of the show, here:
> 
> http://www.topropephotography.net/
> 
> -
> 
> Since we're taking wild punts at the Final Battle card...
> 
> *ROH World Championship*
> Roderick Strong (c) w/Truth Martini vs. Davey Richards
> 
> *ROH World Tag Team Championship*
> The Kings of Wrestling (c) vs. Charlie Haas & Shelton Benjamin
> 
> Christopher Daniels vs. Homicide
> 
> *I Quit Match*
> Kevin Steen vs. El Generico
> 
> *ROH Television Championship Match*
> Eddie Edwards vs. Austin Aries
> 
> Jay & Mark Briscoe vs. The All-Night Express
> 
> Colt Cabana vs. Steve Corino vs. Jerry Lynn vs. Kenny Omega vs. Erick Stevens vs. Delirious
> 
> Sara Del Rey vs. Ayako Hamada



That all sounds great.


The only thing I would change is this. 


*Fight Without Honor*
Kevin Steen vs. El Generico


----------



## just1988

Shirley Crabtree said:


> I missed the Cabana 'Pillars of Hercules' spot and the T-shirt recreation too.
> 
> Luckily somebody was quick on the printscreen trigger.


That was such a horribly good spot, I couldn't believe my eyes.


----------



## adri17

Shirley Crabtree said:


> I missed the Cabana 'Pillars of Hercules' spot and the T-shirt recreation too.
> 
> Luckily somebody was quick on the printscreen trigger.


Wow, epic pic!


----------



## MDizzle

That spot where Steen ripped the mask off Generico was so smoothly done, it was unreal. By the time Generico and Cabana were up the ramp, I finally had realized what happened and uttered "Oh shit!". It was a really well done spot by all the guys involved!


----------



## seabs

*ROH need to get MCMG for the Final Battle double shot so they can do Guns/Wolves one night and either a Guns/Kings or Guns/Briscoes rematch that they set up last time. Guns/Briscoes, Wolves/Kings and then a title match between Strong, Daniels or Cide at Final Battle will please me. It seems more likely that Davey will be in the title match against either Strong or Daniels though which rules out a Wolves dream match with Guns or Kings.*


----------



## KingKicks

^ Don't see MCMG being at Final Battle. There is no way TNA would let them appear on an iPPV.

Best chance of us seeing MCMG back in ROH in 2010 is probably the Detroit/Toronto doubleshot.


----------



## FITZ

ChrisisAwesome said:


> To all those who warned or question doing the double shot from Rahway to watch evolve you were right. I got to the Manhattan Center at 8:10 pm and they wouldn't let me in the building.
> 
> I complained to security and me along with 6 other people who had seated tickets were told we can't come in they had sold tickets at the door and were over capacity. At around the start of the Colt chain match Cornette cam down to the lobby and ignored all of the fans who were yelling for his attention at the door.
> 
> Mid way the Colt match someone who was working for ROH went outside to smoke and was than not allowed back in. He called "Sid" who is apparently the VP of something in ROH came down stairs to let everyone with a ticket inside the building.
> 
> I got to see From went Corino spit on the ECW Chair and onwards.
> 
> Summary of the story is Cornette doesn't really give 2 shits about the fans and ROH sold tickets they didn't have room for. I'm gonna start reading this thread to see what I missed but if anyone has a download to the opening of the show i'd appreciate it.
> 
> I purchased Evolve 4 so will try to upload that today.


I would send an email to ROH. You were 10 minutes late for the show, there's no excuse for them to do that. I would either ask for a refund or a ticket to the next show.


----------



## ChrisisAwesome

TaylorFitz said:


> I would send an email to ROH. You were 10 minutes late for the show, there's no excuse for them to do that. I would either ask for a refund or a ticket to the next show.


Yeah, I'm gonna write something to send to them now that i'm a little calmer.

Also, uploaded Evolve 4 like I said I would.

http://www.wrestlingforum.com/indy-media/519750-evolve-4-danielson-vs-fish.html


----------



## Meteora2004

As decent as some of the Manhattan Center security is, most of them are fucking douchebags, although I don't agree with ROH intentionally withholding reserved tickets until the day of the show; there were a bunch of seats in the 6th and 7th rows left that miraculously vanished from Tickets.com a week or so ago. If they were going to hold on to any tickets, what they should've done was waited until the reserved seating was sold out and then sold however many GA tickets they could at the door. Three of my friends were in GA for the show, and even though they're $20 in advance, the face value is $25, so ROH could have made a nice chunk of change, considering how many people they turned away.

Oh, also, I had a fucking amazing time last night and I can't wait to order my Final Battle tickets. Did anyone else who was there notice how much easier it was to get around last night, especially considering the size of the crowd?


----------



## FITZ

They moved the bar to a much better spot so I think there was a lot more room to actually move around. 

And yeah the security can be terrible. I've found they are either nice and incompetent or competent assholes.


----------



## JerseyCloverleaf

Anyone think they might shoot for a slightly larger venue in New York (either for FB or sometime later) considering how they sold out and had to turn people away at the door? 

Seems like they could go larger and still do well with it.


----------



## ChrisisAwesome

JerseyCloverleaf said:


> Anyone think they might shoot for a slightly larger venue in New York (either for FB or sometime later) considering how they sold out and had to turn people away at the door?
> 
> Seems like they could go larger and still do well with it.


Its a tricky switch because the bigger venue also has to be cheap. They are trying to maximize their profit and I can't imagine anyone who left after being told they weren't going to be allowed in getting their refund because its simply impossible to prove.

Thats the only reason I stay and argued for that hour.


----------



## Meteora2004

I would have loved to see Final Battle at the Hammerstein this year, especially with Davey in the main event and the in-ring return of Homicide, but I guess running downstairs would cut into ROH's profits more than they'd like.


----------



## Nexus One

Where are the links for this? I need to watch both main events....the tag match sounds great.


----------



## ChrisisAwesome

Well I just emailed ROH and will probably post it here when I get a response.


----------



## FITZ

I would like to see them have a show in the Hammerstein as well. I love the Grand Ballroom but I would also like to see a show in the Hammerstein at least once. It just seems like a really cool place to be for a wrestling show. My only worry would be that they couldn't fill the place enough and that the crowd atmosphere would be badly effected.


----------



## Emperor DC

ROH is giving out refunds equal to or greater than the price of the ticket.

I know it was an unfortuate situation they probably regret, but it's a class act to do that.


----------



## smitlick

Well GBH 9 has made its way onto the net rather fast considering no one ripped DBD for ages last time.


----------



## KingCrash

Emperor DC said:


> ROH is giving out refunds equal to or greater than the price of the ticket.
> 
> I know it was an unfortuate situation they probably regret, but it's a class act to do that.


Probably because so many got screwed. Part of why Syd has the greedy asshole rep that he deserves and the main reason Pearce left/got fired.


----------



## ChrisisAwesome

Emperor DC said:


> ROH is giving out refunds equal to or greater than the price of the ticket.
> 
> I know it was an unfortuate situation they probably regret, but it's a class act to do that.


Where are you seeing that if you don't mind me asking?


----------



## Emperor DC

ChrisisAwesome said:


> Where are you seeing that if you don't mind me asking?


Got told it by someone and 411mania are reporting it, not sure if they linked it to a source on the website or not though.

Crash, I know a lot has been made of Syd, but if he was greedy, would he not have just said "let them in" at full whack and take the money, whatever the consequences and not then backed a refund?

I know he's got a lot of shit recently and to be honest, I could care less as I don't think any of us know for sure what happened, if anything, between Pearce and ROH.


----------



## FITZ

In the end I guess you make out. Seeing the second half of the show for free won't be that bad of a deal. 

I would still be pissed though.


----------



## ChrisisAwesome

TaylorFitz said:


> In the end I guess you make out. Seeing the second half of the show for free won't be that bad of a deal.
> 
> I would still be pissed though.


I was 1 seat to the right of the person who took this pic










ROH even re tweeted this pic on their twitter. I wasn't there for the pic of course but I assure you the only thing i feel I made out on was the 5 dollar Margarita's


----------



## KingCrash

Emperor DC said:


> Got told it by someone and 411mania are reporting it, not sure if they linked it to a source on the website or not though.
> 
> Crash, I know a lot has been made of Syd, but if he was greedy, would he not have just said "let them in" at full whack and take the money, whatever the consequences and not then backed a refund?
> 
> I know he's got a lot of shit recently and to be honest, I could care less as I don't think any of us know for sure what happened, if anything, between Pearce and ROH.


Most of the time they've already paid for the tickets, so often he lowballs refunds or when they offer online deals for half-price tickets won't honor the online deal so you have to pay full price to get in. And of course there are some people that will get so mad they just walk away, meaning he got their money for nothing. The building people at the Manhattan Center do get anal with the capacity but overselling tickets doesn't help.


----------



## ChrisisAwesome

If anyone could provide a link to where ever they are reading this info I would greatly appreciate it.


----------



## KingCrash

Link from 411mania



> Some fans that purchased reserve seats to Glory by Honor IX were told that they couldn't enter the building because the seats were already full. They were given $40-$60 for their trouble, which was more than they paid for their tickets.


----------



## joeysnotright

smitlick said:


> Well GBH 9 has made its way onto the net rather fast considering no one ripped DBD for ages last time.


Where did you find it?


----------



## ChrisisAwesome

Ahh, Thanks but I remember some rumbling from fans who were standing outside trying to buy tickets that they got that cash before I even got their at 8:10.

Thats why I kept arguing with security as to what my alternatives were since clearly all ROH representatives had left. That is until Cornette came down stairs with the intent of ignoring everyone outside waving tickets and talking to 2 of the guards. 

The worst part about it was I took someone who had never been to an ROH show before. It clearly wasn't a good endorsement after she has an amazing time at evolve.


----------



## will94

So I'm watching the replay on GFL since I missed the show last night, and they've got it divided into parts. Part 1 ends as Cabana is strung up by both chains in the Double Chain Match. Part 2, however, picks up at intermission, and doesn't include the video from Richards.

So yea, I'm a little ticked right now that the end of the Double Chain match and the entire awesome aftermath is not up for viewing, and Davey's promo is cut out too. Somebody needs to get that fixed and pronto.


----------



## ViolenceIsGolden

I would prefer to see this at Final Battle.


*ROH World Championship*
Roderick Strong© vs. Homicide

*Fight Without Honor*
El Generico vs. Kevin Steen

Jerry Lynn vs. Erick Stevens

*ROH World Tag Team Championship*
Kings of Wrestling© vs. Worlds Greatest Tag Team

*ROH TV Championship*
Kenny Omega© vs. Austin Aries vs. Christopher Daniels
- Now I know Edwards probably isn't losing the belt anytime soon but this would be good to see and continue to build the rivalry between Aries and Daniels over the next couple of months with Daniels and Aries eventually turning into a tag team and taking the belts off of the Kings of Wrestling at the ippv in April.

All Night Express vs. The Briscoe Brothers

American Wolves vs. Motor City Machine Guns

Then save Davey Richards vs. Roderick Strong for the ROH world title at the April ippv after Roderick beats Homicide. That way it makes it more believable that Davey has a shot of winning.


----------



## SHIRLEY

TaylorFitz said:


> I would like to see them have a show in the Hammerstein as well. I love the Grand Ballroom but I would also like to see a show in the Hammerstein at least once. It just seems like a really cool place to be for a wrestling show. My only worry would be that they couldn't fill the place enough and that the crowd atmosphere would be badly effected.


I wonder how much DVD sales (etc.) jump up for Hammerstein shows. The cool look of the building, and its history, is almost a draw in itself.



will94 said:


> So I'm watching the replay on GFL since I missed the show last night, and they've got it divided into parts. Part 1 ends as Cabana is strung up by both chains in the Double Chain Match. Part 2, however, picks up at intermission, and doesn't include the video from Richards.
> 
> So yea, I'm a little ticked right now that the end of the Double Chain match and the entire awesome aftermath is not up for viewing, and Davey's promo is cut out too. Somebody needs to get that fixed and pronto.


A lot of people, me included, missed that exact segment live. So it doesn't surprise me that it's not up. The Davey video may well appear on the ROH youtube channel in the near future, at a guess.


----------



## FITZ

I was at the show live and I had no idea there was even a video of Davey Richards playing.


----------



## smitlick

joeysnotright said:


> Where did you find it?


Its been posted at one of PWT or XWT can't remember which...


----------



## joeysnotright

smitlick said:


> Its been posted at one of PWT or XWT can't remember which...


Thanks, although I have no clue as to what those are.
Someone should post it here so I can watch it.


----------



## KaijuFan

When did this Davey segment happen? All I can recall is Cornette came out and said Davey resigned and that was it.


----------



## ChrisisAwesome

KaijuFan said:


> When did this Davey segment happen? All I can recall is Cornette came out and said Davey resigned and that was it.


That was it.


----------



## smitlick

joeysnotright said:


> Thanks, although I have no clue as to what those are.
> Someone should post it here so I can watch it.


check your pm's


----------



## KaijuFan

ChrisisAwesome said:


> That was it.


Ahhh ok, I thought people were saying there was a promo he cut or something.


----------



## FITZ

It sounds like there was. ChrisisAwesome was at the show as well. 

And how was the bus ride home?


----------



## joeysnotright

smitlick said:


> check your pm's


Thanks man.


----------



## KaijuFan

Boring and annoying. The person sitting next to me kept asking me to push over when there wasn't any room to move in the seats -_-

How was the train of honor?


----------



## ChrisisAwesome

So ... I just did a little googling because the name Sid kept sticking in my head (he was the one who let us in) and it turns out it was Sydney Eick who is in fact the Vice President of ROH. I'm now expecting an interesting response if I do get one :lmao

Edit:If it means anything he was the only sane fucking person I spoke to while trying to get in. I really have pretty much blacked out since the event and I'm just starting to put things together mentally.


----------



## FITZ

KaijuFan said:


> Boring and annoying. The person sitting next to me kept asking me to push over when there wasn't any room to move in the seats -_-
> 
> How was the train of honor?


I had 2 seats to myself and slept the whole time. It was pretty awesome actually. 

At least you have another miserable experience to talk about when trying to prove how big of a wrestling fan you are. 

Can it top sleeping on the floor of a hostile in order to see Final Battle without dying in a snow storm? No it can't. But you're getting there.



> Strong wins the title
> Kings win
> Steen and Corino win
> Daniels wins
> Edwards retains
> Briscoes/ANE express split the matches. King to win and Titus to lose would be my guess
> Embassy wins.


And I only was wrong on one match and Steen and Corino ending up looking like the winners anyway.


----------



## erikstans07

Finished watching this a bit ago (kept away from spoilers before I could find a download). Watched a rip of the replay, so I missed the end and aftermath of the Double Chain match. Also, I saw this picture on topropephotography.com










Homicide got on the mic?! Was it shown live on iPPV? Or was it after they went off the air? Because I didn't see it on the download.

BTW, the whole time I was watching the show, I couldn't remember (mind went blank) which ROH alum might return. So obviously, I went crazy when I heard 'Cide's music hit. Awesome moment.


----------



## KingKicks

KaijuFan said:


> When did this Davey segment happen? All I can recall is Cornette came out and said Davey resigned and that was it.


The actual video that was seen on the iPPV came right before Cornette actually came out to tell everyone that Davey was staying.


----------



## joedan

Their advertising the Richards segment for tonight on HDnet.


----------



## joedan

If I had been booking GBH IX I would have made Edwards/Davairi the opener. I would have had Davairi come out interupting the anthem, cut a promo on 9/11, and then Edwards comes out and kills him in under a minute.

Not only would it have been a feel good moment for the NYC audience but it would have had a domino effect on the rest of the show. An enraged and embarassed Nana could have cut a promo saying that if Stevens and Butcher had the audacicty to lost to Redwood and Balls he would disband the embassy and leave ROH forever. That would have made the embassy tag more interesting.

Then after intermission you wouldn't have Edwards/Davairi to kill the crowd and Daniels/Aries would have had 5 extra minutes to put on a near classic. Sigh this was not to be.


----------



## Emperor DC

> - There are no major injuries coming out of Saturday's Glory By Honor IX I-PPV.
> 
> - Early indications are that this show will be the most successful one of the I-PPVs. ROH Owner Cary Silkin was extremely proud of the show.
> 
> - Tickets for Final Battle, which takes place on December 18th from the Manhattan Center are already on sale. That show will also be an I-PPV. Word is that you should arrive to the show early, due to the ticket situation from last weekend. People that had tickets purchased and in hand but were turned away at the door by the venue.
> 
> - As announced at the PPV, Davey Richards has signed a new deal with the company. More contract announcements from the company are expected.
> 
> - The Glory By Honor IX I-PPV was the first show run by Hunter "Delirious" Johnston. Some changes made to the show were that Balls Mahoney was brought in to replace the departed Rasche Brown. Christopher Daniels faced Austin Aries due to Johnson pulling himself off of the card. Aries was going to put his career up against Delirious' second, Daizee Haize. Under Pearce's booking, Christopher Daniels would have been inserted into the main event to make it a three way. Roderick Strong was always set to win the title at the show.
> 
> - The Embassy were slated for a big push before the booking change.
> 
> - Joe Dombrowski from IWC in Pittsburgh and Kevin Kelly were the announcers for the PPV. Dave Prazak was unavailable for the PPV due to SHIMMER running over the weekend.
> 
> - Homicide was brought into the show very late to try and keep the surprise.
> 
> - Following the angle at the PPV, El Generico will be taking some time off to rest up his nagging injuries.
> 
> - Monster Mack, Dixie, The Great Dyami and The Dirty Rotten Scoundrelz were visiting backstage at the show.
> 
> - Tyler Black didn't get the "fairy tale" ending at the PPV, due to TV already being taped with him. he is a heel on his final episodes, and his farewell bout is against Davey Richards.


......


----------



## FITZ

joedan said:


> If I had been booking GBH IX I would have made Edwards/Davairi the opener. I would have had Davairi come out interupting the anthem, cut a promo on 9/11, and then Edwards comes out and kills him in under a minute.
> 
> Not only would it have been a feel good moment for the NYC audience but it would have had a domino effect on the rest of the show. An enraged and embarassed Nana could have cut a promo saying that if Stevens and Butcher had the audacicty to lost to Redwood and Balls he would disband the embassy and leave ROH forever. That would have made the embassy tag more interesting.
> 
> Then after intermission you wouldn't have Edwards/Davairi to kill the crowd and Daniels/Aries would have had 5 extra minutes to put on a near classic. Sigh this was not to be.


But ROH has class and I was happy that Divairi didn't say a word. There are some things that you just aren't right and Divairi cutting a promo on 9/11 in NYC is just something that shouldn't be done. 

And I can't believe they turned people away at the door. It's going to be such a pain in the ass at Final Battle to get in the building because everyone is going to be getting there early. Maybe ROH could just make sure that they don't oversell so I can just get in line at a reasonable time.


----------



## McQueen

There is nothing classy about Pro Wrestling Fitzy.

I thought it was a mistake they didn't take advantage of the whole 9/11 Daviari being middle eastern (and a heel) not only for Davairi's sake but for the company as a whole.


----------



## FITZ

True I guess but from the perspective of someone from New York a 9/11 promo would have pissed me off in a, "I want to leave" kind of way more then it would make me get into the match. I probably would have just walked away and not watched the match at all.


----------



## McQueen

You're supposed to want to see Daviari die though. Doesn't help matters that the guy he wrestled IMO has no personality.


----------



## jawbreaker

There was definitely a way to have Daivari cut a promo on 9/11 that kept the heat on him, not on the company.


----------



## Kabukiman

Remember Daivari said he was not in ROH to do the same gimmick he was doing in TNA. So cutting a promo on 9/11 for cheap heat would have made no sense.


----------



## jawbreaker

His ROH character is that he hates the fans for forcing him into the Sheik Abdul Bashir character. So if he had cut a promo about how 9/11 was bad, but what made it so much worse was the way Americans reacted against people like him.


----------



## ChrisisAwesome

Minor update regarding my issue with ROH. Syd responded to my email and said to send in the tickets and we'll get a refund and tickets to Final Battle. I'll wait and see if that actually occurs but that is the response I received.


----------



## monsterzero87

Daivari wouldn't of had a chance to even cut one...crowd was already hating on him and Nana


----------



## Emperor DC

> Thank you for purchasing the Ring of Honor ‘Glory by Honor IX’ show. GoFightLive.tv was the broadcaster of this event. As you know, we experienced technical difficulties during the show that caused the live stream to halt and at times become jittery, causing our viewers to miss some of the action. These technical problems were caused by a new piece of hardware we introduced into our broadcast system.
> 
> 
> 
> We have an initial version of the show available now. We are working to insert the missing video portion and our goal is to provide you with a complete video by Wednesday.
> 
> 
> 
> Ring of Honor produces high quality events, and this technical issue was GoFightLive’s problem alone, not ROH’s. We are working to ensure that this problem never occurs again at any GoFightLive event by analyzing and fixing the faulty piece of hardware.


Makes sense, the stream for DBD was apparently largely good quality.


----------



## just1988

Good to see that GFL are taking full responsibility for it.


----------



## seancarleton77

Go fight live messed up, but at least they owned up to it and vowed to fix it. If this show would have cost $40 or $50 I would have been überpissed.


----------



## SHIRLEY

The best thing about this fuck up is that Final Battle will likely be in crystal clear quality, to make up for it.


----------



## PinkPanther21

Kabukiman said:


> Remember Daivari said he was not in ROH to do the same gimmick he was doing in TNA. So cutting a promo on 9/11 for cheap heat would have made no sense.


It ALWAYS makes sense for heels to take the opportunity to generate cheap heat - and 9/11 was a great opportunity - to put it crassly.

They didn't want to go there and that's their decision, but I agree that generating that kind of heat at the very beginning of the show could have propelled every match involving The Embassy to have a lot more emotional charge than they did.


----------



## McQueen

They should have had Daivari come out and say the pledge of allegiance.


----------



## WillTheBloody

McQueen said:


> They should have had Daivari come out and say the pledge of allegiance.


See, now that's fucking brilliant. I've hated this "ROH should have mentioned our generation's worst tragedy" horseshit, but Daivari doing that would've gotten that heat without being obvious and offensive.


----------



## McQueen

I do have occasional flashes of brilliance. The guy really is American, and angry about how people percieve him and his culture and everyone would have taken it the wrong way and garnered a bunch of heel heat. Man they should have at least done something.


----------



## seancarleton77

I loved the Kings vs. Haas & Benjamin, I definitely think they're going to do round 2 in December at Final Battle.

I can't wait for Davey to go on a tear once he gets back.


----------



## SHIRLEY

McQueen said:


> They should have had Daivari come out and say the pledge of allegiance.


They should have had him come out in a pilot's outfit.


----------



## McQueen

:lmao while morbidly funny, that might be going a little too far.


----------



## TripleG

OK, I thought I would do my review of Glory by Honor IX on my Youtube channel, but I got an idea for something else and I didn't have time to do both videos. So, here's my take of Glory by Honor IX!!! 

- First of all, the technical problems were a bit of a pain. I don't know if its ROH's fault or GoFightLive's fault, but I hear losing feeds & cut outs has been somewhat of a trend for these IPPVs, and I would hope this is something they'd get on top of and fix. It effected the show and one match in particular, the chain match (one of the best matches on the show otherwise), and its something I hope is worked on. 

- The opening intros seemed to go really long. Did we really have to have a ring announcer run down the card that I've already paid for? Seemed strange & unnecessary. And the opening promos in the video package hyping all the matches were AWFUL!!! OK, Tyler Black came across fine, but everybody else seemed either forced, dull, or uncomfortable speaking. 

- Kevin Kelly & whoever the other guy was on commentary (I'm sorry I didn't catch his name) were FAR BETTER than whoever it was I heard calling the HDnet shows I watched. I don't remember their names, but they were AWFUL!!! Kelly & this other guy weren't fantastic, but definitely above the level of tolerable. From the little of ROH I have watched, the commentary has been a major issue with me, but that problem was fixed here. 

- The crowd was pretty great for most of the show. Very loud and energetic with some wild chants. I love 'em that way. 

*Match 1 - "The Pretty Boy Pitbull" Kenny King vs. Jay Briscoe* 

Good & solid athletic match to start the show. I like Kenny King! He's like Elix Skipper minus the botching, and I was glad to see him win. Jay looked a little off at points and almost killed Kenny (as the fans were kind enough to point out) on that bad looking drop, but other wise, it was a pretty solid & fun opener. I also liked that they didn't waste anytime in moving right into the 2nd of the two singles matches involving these two teams. 

*Match 2 - Rhett Titus vs. Mark Briscoe*

"Hepa-Titus!" LOL!!! Great chant. I assume that's a regular chant, correct? However, I do take umbridge with the "You Fucked Up!" chant. Uh, jumping up onto the top rope, slightly losing your balance, and then quickly regaining it is not he same as fucking up, ok? This match was actually the inverse of the first where I was impressed with The Briscoe, but the opponent, in this case Titus, was not very remarkable. But in any case, this was still a pretty solid & entertaining match up. With both teams going 1-1 on the night, I trust this would go to a big tag match pay off between the Briscoes and The All Night Express. 

*Match 3 - Erick Stevens & Necro Butcher vs. Ballz Mahoney & Grizzly Redwood*

When did Prince Nana start looking like Booker T? That's the 2nd time I've compared an African American to another African American in only the third match...maybe I'm a racist. Oh well. With names like Necro Butcher & Balls Mahoney attached to this, I expected a hardcore mess. What else could it be? But it wasn't as much of that as I expected. 

OK, I'll admit, I've never had it happen to me personally, but how in the hell does getting smacked in the head with a plastic cup hurt? Stevens sold it like it gave him a concussion! I've never seen Redwood before, and I kind of like him. He's like a new Spike Dudley. Necro Butcher is terrible by the way. Hardcore wrestling is the only thing that keeps him employed. Anyways, Balls actually made this match better than I expected. It was still kind of a mess, but a fun one for what it was. 

*Match 4 - El Generico & Colt Cabana vs. Kevin Steen & Steve Corino: Double Chain Match*

Can anybody explain to me why anybody would call himself the Generic Luchador, or the Generic anything for that matter? I mean I know the guy is Canadian, not Mexican, but how does that equate to "Generic"? Oh well. This match was a shame because I was REALLY enjoying it up until the feed cut out. On a show that promotes a new style of pro wrestling, this match felt very old school, and I mean that in a great way. It felt like something from the old NWA. Nothing too fancy (except for that nasty table bump), just a blood & guts war. And the feed cut out at probably the worst possible time too. It was a damn shame & it hurt the enjoyment of what was shaping up to be a highly enjoyable match. I might check out the free replay on Gofightlive just to see the rest of this, but its a damn shame that had to happen. 

- Davey Richards stays in ROH & the Wrestling Business = WIN! Davey is a very good talent based on the little I've seen, and I wouldn't be at all surprised to see him score that ROH World Title in the near future. 

*Match 5 = Eddie Edwards (c) vs. Shawn Daivari: ROH Television Championship*

Eh. This match was kind of dull, only saved by Edwards' wild athleticism. I feel like they only did this match because of 9/11, but didn't want to go too far with it, so this kind of just came off as a filler match more than anything else. I didn't really care for it. 

*Match 6 - "The Fallen Angel" Christopher Daniels vs. Austin Aries*

I have NEVER been high on Austin Aries. Not a bad worker and not a bad athlete, but I just never saw what the big deal was with this guy. I don't see a "Star Quality" in him, so I always found it strange when ROH did big things with him like making him World Champ or having him end Joe's run. Didn't they have somebody better around? In the case of Joe's reign, wasn't Punk good enough to do that? All of that said...the CD line was pretty good. 

Christopher Daniels, that's a whole other story. I think he's one of the best complete packages out there today that always deserved more than what he got. Now getting to this match, is it just me or did NOBODY seem interested in this match? The announcers were talking about the Tyler Black/Roderick Strong match & Black heading to the WWE for a good portion of the bout, and the crowd was worried about company loyalties chanting "Fuck TNA!" and "ROH!" which seemed to be started amongst themselves rather than reacting to the match itself. The crowd, which was so great for most of the night, just didn't seem all that into this, especially towards the end. This surprisingly dull match was saved by a VERY awesome finish, which was the Super Angels Wings! That was great. 

So an uncharacteristic miss from Daniels, but I once again walk away unimpressed by Austin Aries. I've seen people give this match as high as 4 stars and I'm thinking "Really?". To me, forgettable match if not for an awesome finish. 

*Match 7 - The Kings of Wrestling vs. The World's Greatest Tag Team*

Oh fuck yeah! This match was the sole reason I ordered this PPV, and I can honestly say that it was well worth the 15 bucks all by itself. Oh and MAJOR kudos to WGTT for coming out to AC/DC's TNT!!! Awesome song!!! Anyways, this was clearly the match that the crowd wanted to see and they were very excited. It was great seeing Haas & Benjamin team again, and I hope to see ALOT more of them after this. Haas in particular came off very well. I think it shows a lot of faith in him that they had him be the one for the hot tag and not the more celebrated Benjamin. But all four men looked great in there. Shelton's jumping to the top rope for that Suplex was awesome. And major credit to Casignoli & Hero for keeping up with them and demonstrating how well they hang in their with the best of the best as far as tag teams go. This was just a very well worked tag team clinic, and hell, this wasn't even a title match! Plenty of room for more, I say. 

Best part of the show? Hell yeah! This right here was worth the money all by itself. 

*Main Event: Tyler Black (c) vs. Roderick Strong: ROH World Heavyweight Championship*

It was cool to see Terry Funk in the guest enforcer role for a special appearance. Now like Austin Aries, I have NEVER seen the appeal in Roderick Strong. He's got some cool backbreakers...and that's about where it ends. Again, he's not a bad worker or athlete, but I feel he lacks that main event "star quality", but apparently I'm one of the few. However, I am VERY high on Tyler Black. Young talent with a lot of Raw potential. He deserves to go onto bigger and better places and I hope it works out for him. ROH fans really let him have it though, lol. Because of the situation, it was pretty obvious who was walking out with the belt, and that didn't make me too happy, but what can you do? 

The hatred towards Tyler pretty much made this match as the fans just let him have it in entertaining fashion: "NXT!" "Future Jobber!" "FCW!" It was pretty funny! And Black played off it very well. I almost snorted beer out my nose when he started doing Cena spots. I enjoyed the match just for that. Tyler was awesome and the crowd was awesome. And I'll give Strong credit for whipping out a couple pretty awesome counters. The ending was predictable, but necessary given the circumstances (I just wish they had gotten somebody better for Tyler to drop it too besides Strong, but Davey will probably get it at Final Battle). To me, the tag match was the true main event, but this was pretty enjoyable in its own right. Ending the show with the surprise of Homicide was a good one as well. 

So overall, I'd say I enjoyed Glory By Honor IX. It had its rough patches, most notably the technical difficulties. However, the thing that I really wanted to see, Kings of Wrestling vs. World's Greatest Tag Team, was more than worth the $15 price tag itself. Most everything else was fine, and I think the show probably would have been better had those technical problems not come into play.


----------



## McQueen

Aries ending Joe's run was EPIC. I still think that match is the best title change in the companies history if you take aside CM Punks post match antics when he won.

And I usually see Daniels as the miss personally.


----------



## seabs

*About them notes that DC posted. Aries vs Haze and Daniels vs Strong vs Tyler would have been better imo. Cide was hardly a suprise either. Shame about Generico taking some time off seeing as he's pretty much the best Indy worker around atm.

Quality and glitching issues are always something that you'll get with online streaming of live PPVs unless it's being done by WWE with the best that money can buy. Having to watch a show live on your PC or going through the trouble to hook a HDMI cable into your TV isn't exactly ideal. The quality is always gonna be an issue but that's just something that fans have to accept. They're doing good business for ROH which is the most important thing and I'm guessing the majority of fans that watch the iPPV will get the DVD anyway so it's almost like double sales for half of the people who get the iPPV.*


----------



## jawbreaker

I'm a little skeptical that Generico is actually taking time off from ROH to heal given that he's working PWG October 9th and apart from the TV tapings he wouldn't miss any ROH shows if that's his return date.


----------



## seancarleton77

Generico vs. Steen has to end where it started one year ago at Final Battle, or else the feud will have been a failure.


----------



## jawbreaker

seancarleton77 said:


> Generico vs. Steen has to end where it started one year ago at Final Battle, or else the feud will have been a failure.


That's ridiculous.


----------



## seancarleton77

jawbreaker said:


> That's ridiculous.


So if it drags on and ends at say Supercard of Honor after losing steam it would be fine?


----------



## jawbreaker

I don't feel like the end is in sight is all. That could change between now and Final Battle, but to call for the feud to end at this point feels too early.


----------



## FITZ

They aren't wrestling each other at every show and they are going a real slow with the feud. Final Battle seems like the sensible place to end but with Steen taking Generico's mask I don't feel like it's lost any steam. In fact after their GBH match I feel like it's picking up. 

Generico is just a fantastic face worker, one of my favorites in the indies, and Steen has one of the best characters in wrestling right now. 

If they keep the hatred up and keep putting on great matches I don't care when and where it ends. Though ending it in New York would be my preference for purely selfish reasons.


----------



## seabs

*They need to have a best of 3 series that includes a barbed wire match, an I Quit Match and a Ladder War with with Corino and Cabana. Final Battle would be the ideal end for sure given it will have come a complete one year. *


----------



## jawbreaker

I'd be good with that. I feel like Corino and Cabana have contributed so much to this feud that they should be involved in some way in the blowoff.


----------



## Meteora2004

I don't know about those stips; I could see Cabana and Corino in the barbed wire match maybe, but having an I Quit match between Steen and Generico before the end of the feud wouldn't make much sense. Also, I honestly don't think I want to see another Ladder War for a while; the blowoff I would really like to see would be mask vs. career at Final Battle.


----------



## CactusBoehm

I really think it would be cool if they did an ECW style Stairway to Hell match with barbed wire hanging up for grabs. It would bring the barbed wire into play, as well as the whole Ladder War they were famous for.


----------



## McQueen

I'm all for never seeing another overblown Ladder War spotfest ever again.


----------



## jawbreaker

The thing they've done really well with this feud is built really well to a few moderately big spots rather than just throwing spot after spot into every match. I would imagine a ladder war would maintain that trend.


----------



## KingCrash

Don't need to see a Ladder War simply because what would they go for at the top of the ladder, I Quit between Steen & Generico is the way to end the feud. If Generico takes time off then I guess they'll go with Steenorino trying to eliminate Cabana.


----------



## McQueen

By the way Steve Corino: ROH Champion is way overdue dammit.


----------



## smitlick

McQueen said:


> By the way Steve Corino: ROH Champion is way overdue dammit.


I was surprised Gabe didn't book him early on as the Champ.


----------



## McQueen

He probably would have if he wasn't so dead set on pushing Samoa Joe.


----------



## smitlick

McQueen said:


> He probably would have if he wasn't so dead set on pushing Samoa Joe.


Pushing Joe turned out okay though...


----------



## McQueen

Not disagreeing there.


----------



## jawbreaker

Didn't Gabe come right out and say that if Kendrick hadn't signed with WWE, he would have been champ instead of Joe?


----------



## F5uits

KingCrash said:


> Don't need to see a Ladder War simply because what would they go for at the top of the ladder, I Quit between Steen & Generico is the way to end the feud. If Generico takes time off then I guess they'll go with Steenorino trying to eliminate Cabana.


Generico's mask? He has different ones he could wear for the match, but it could be symbolic or whatever if the match was partly for Generico's unmasking. Probably won't happen, and that's fine, but it's an idea haha.


----------



## SHIRLEY

jawbreaker said:


> Didn't Gabe come right out and say that if Kendrick hadn't signed with WWE, he would have been champ instead of Joe?


He also said he would have given Necro the Jerry Lynn title run.



F5uits said:


> Generico's mask? He has different ones he could wear for the match, but it could be symbolic or whatever if the match was partly for Generico's unmasking. Probably won't happen, and that's fine, but it's an idea haha.


You could have Generico wear simply a plain black mask for a while. Morphing his character into something like Red Poison Delirious.



McQueen said:


> I'm all for never seeing another overblown Ladder War spotfest ever again.


The Ladder Wars have been two of ROH's most memorable matches ever.

-

I think the feud should "end" at Final Battle but it should end in such a way that the wounds will never heal. Steen winning and Generico disappearing for a while would make that work.


----------



## jawbreaker

Shirley Crabtree said:


> He also said he would have given Necro the Jerry Lynn title run.


No, he said he might have. Black was supposed to win the belt at FB 08, and Davey or Aries at some point in 09.


----------



## McQueen

I don't care how many people love it I still think Ladder War I was one of the worst, most overblown matches i've ever seen. Maybe not on the level of the One Year show main event but pretty fucking close.


----------



## SHIRLEY

McQueen said:


> I don't care how many people love it I still think Ladder War I was one of the worst, most overblown matches i've ever seen. Maybe not on the level of the One Year show main event but pretty fucking close.


Edwards working with a broken arm and the AOTF debut do help the Ladder Wars' causes. Pretty historical.


----------



## Emperor DC

Yeah, the stories within the match probably help it.

AOTF debuting was epic and it still strikes me as a crime that it was ruined so badly in the end and Edwards working with a broken limb in a match like that is all kinds of gutsy.

If they did a Ladder War, it'd be good if its similar to Jericho/Michaels recent one and its not just a spotfest but has a story behind it. The story in the Jericho/Michaels ladder match made it one of the top 5 I have seen.


----------



## will94

McQueen said:


> By the way Steve Corino: ROH Champion is way overdue dammit.


Hell f'n yes it is.

Just an FYI, the complete replay with all missing video is now up on GFL.


----------



## JerseyCloverleaf

McQueen said:


> By the way Steve Corino: ROH Champion is way overdue dammit.


The side of me that has loved Steve Corino ever since the bullrope match agrees 100%, because seeing Corino on top of Ring of Honor would basically give him the crown of King of the Indies that he has always deserved. 

However, the more rational side of me sees that he's pushing 40 and ROH probably needs to stay young, so it would make much more sense to see Steen as champ with Corino as manager or something to that effect.


----------



## FITZ

Colby Corino for ROH world champion then!

He might only be 13 or 14 but the kid has some serious heat in ROH. It's just a shame there a bunch of states that he can't legally wrestle in but he already has guys jobbing for him!






No that wasn't very good but for a 13 year old kid I was impressed. To think that he could possibly have 5 years of experience by the time he's 18. 

This is the same Colby Corino right?


----------



## McQueen

JerseyCloverleaf said:


> The side of me that has loved Steve Corino ever since the bullrope match agrees 100%, because seeing Corino on top of Ring of Honor would basically give him the crown of King of the Indies that he has always deserved.
> 
> However, the more rational side of me sees that he's pushing 40 and ROH probably needs to stay young, so it would make much more sense to see Steen as champ with Corino as manager or something to that effect.


That actually a lot of reason I think he should be ROH Champion. His "King of Old School" style in conjunction with the fact he cuts awesome promos and is a guy you love to hate is a nice contrast to what a lot of the hyper athletic younger indy guys bring to their matches (Stiffness, flippyness, hogh spots, MMA stylings etc). I want a weasel as champ dammit, its more fun that way.


----------



## SHIRLEY

How about Corino as TV Champ?

'King of TV' Steve Corino?


----------



## McQueen

Far better than the guy who has the belt now.


----------



## Tarfu

At least his introduction featuring past title holders would be slightly shorter this time.


----------



## McQueen

:lmao I forgot about that. Was that at Main Event Spectacles?


----------



## Tarfu

Yeah, made my day. He did the same at I think... Enter The Dragon?


----------



## McQueen

:lmao I just remember him dressing up as Punk with "I Love Beer" witten on his gut with magic marker. Actually thats when I started to love the guy.


----------



## ViolenceIsGolden

I wouldn't mind Steve Corino with the title for only a few months as a transitional champion. I'm thinking Strong will beat Homicide, Davey Richards, and Daniels. It seems like it has to be Richards as the man to beat him but I'm thinking unless Strong is leaving for TNA in the next couple of months that he will have to go over Davey in what will probably be a awesome match at Final Battle. A match with Homicide seems likely to happen on a ippv or house show taping for dvd but I'm not sure if Homicide or Daniels will win the title next even though it'd be nice to see.

With Roderick being heel I really can't see El Generico winning it but I'd love to see Colt Cabana even though that's not likely at all. So Steve Corino is a really long shot with both being heels but it's always possible. If I had to guess I'd say Daniels is the next to win it unless their deciding on making Austin Aries into a 3 time champion.


----------



## jawbreaker

McQueen said:


> :lmao I just remember him dressing up as Punk with "I Love Beer" witten on his gut with magic marker. Actually thats when I started to love the guy.


He also did the ridiculously long intros at Empire State Showdown, Bitter Friends, Stiffer Enemies, and I think one more. Empire State Showdown was the best because a) it was the longest and b) Punk did one too which was even funnier.


----------



## will94

jawbreaker said:


> He also did the ridiculously long intros at Empire State Showdown, Bitter Friends, Stiffer Enemies, and I think one more. Empire State Showdown was the best because a) it was the longest and b) Punk did one too which was even funnier.


Cabana getting Corino's announcer to run through a list of 3-ways that Cabana would like to have at Trios Tournament 2005 was pretty awesome. The intros were great times.

I think it's time for my Corino sig to return.


----------



## McQueen

jawbreaker said:


> He also did the ridiculously long intros at Empire State Showdown, Bitter Friends, Stiffer Enemies, and I think one more. Empire State Showdown was the best because a) it was the longest and b) Punk did one too which was even funnier.


Ahh, I never saw either of those shows (is ESS even available ever?). And Will stole my copy of Main Event Spectacles, Bastard.


----------



## KingCrash

Shirley Crabtree said:


> How about Corino as TV Champ?
> 
> 'King of TV' Steve Corino?


He does call himself Mr. Ratings on HDNet. Would be great because he's one of the few that can still get heat in the deadzone that is Philly because of the tv tapings.


----------



## jawbreaker

McQueen said:


> Ahh, I never saw either of those shows (is ESS even available ever?). And Will stole my copy of Main Event Spectacles, Bastard.


ESS is kind of a shitty show, don't bother with it. Punk/Corino is like 45 minutes of both guys trying to out-heel each other and it's amazing, but the rest of the show pretty much sucks. The actual Punk/Corino match is also on one of the Punk comps, although there's no introductions which are like half the match.

Also the FB04 intro was great for the GLF callout.


----------



## McQueen

GLF what a loser.


----------



## kcmccarney

ROH is my favorite promotion and Glory by Honor IX was great. Awesome to see the Worlds Greatest Tag team in ROH. When Homicide made is entrance the place exploded. Roderick Strong Vs. Tyler Black was great. Nice to see Roderick Strong as ROH Champion.

Check out this Website

https://sites.google.com/site/prowrestlingcaseymacksports/


----------

